# *Fenix 2015 product catalog*: lots of new lights!



## kj75 (Dec 15, 2014)

I found the 2015 catalog:

http://www.fenixlight.ch/Photos/catalogue.pdf






















And more....

I like the PD40 and LD75...


----------



## Swede74 (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice find! :goodjob:


----------



## kj2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah, looking forward on that LD75. And this is also nice 






Didn't expect this pack anymore


----------



## kj2 (Dec 15, 2014)

And a 1x 18650 headlamp, as many wanted


----------



## kj75 (Dec 15, 2014)

And moonlight mode...on the camp light, but it's there


----------



## kj2 (Dec 15, 2014)

kj75 said:


> And moonlight mode...on the camp light, but it's there



Heyy, it's a start


----------



## Croquette (Dec 15, 2014)

Curious to know how they power a mtg2 led with only one 26650.


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 15, 2014)

There's even an HL23 which is basically a 1xAA version of the HL25. It sounds like a nice compact option, way better than the HL22 they released last year.
I'm glad to see the HL30 is still there, now with a burst 230-lumen mode: I'm not sure what's point of adding a burst mode just by increasing the maximum output by 30 mere lumens but anyway.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Croquette said:


> Curious to know how they power a mtg2 led with only one 26650.



Hope it has a tail-switch, and not just a side-switch.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Fenix confirmed on FB. LD75 should be released next month. I also asked about the PD40 and CL25R, CS expect those to be released before Chinese New Year (19 February)


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice find. Awesome!


----------



## kj75 (Dec 15, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Fenix confirmed on FB. LD75 should be released next month. I also asked about the PD40 and CL25R, CS expect those to be released before Chinese New Year (19 February)



Nice!
Hope Fenix will surprise us with a TK61UE (MT-G2) too....
or TK75 with XP-L...

Looking forward to 2015!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 15, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Nice!
> Hope Fenix will surprise us with a TK61UE (MT-G2) too....
> or TK75 with XP-L...
> 
> Looking forward to 2015!



RC40UE.. 
That would be really nice.


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 15, 2014)

Interesting, thanks for sharing!

PD22UE and E99Ti are missing though. :thinking:


----------



## kj2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Kilovolt said:


> Interesting, thanks for sharing!
> 
> PD22UE and E99Ti are missing though. :thinking:



Probably because they're 'limited edition'. At least the E99 Ti is.


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 15, 2014)

I must own that CLR25 & that battery pack. Two very useful camping accessories.


----------



## ven (Dec 15, 2014)

Love the lantern ,must get one of those for next years camping trips. Like the idea of the more compact size mtg2 flashlight as well. The battery pack looks promising ,depending on cost and run times


----------



## kj2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Str8stroke said:


> I must own that CLR25 & that battery pack. Two very useful camping accessories.





ven said:


> Love the lantern ,must get one of those for next years camping trips. Like the idea of the more compact size mtg2 flashlight as well. The battery pack looks promising ,depending on cost and run times



5200mAh isn't that much. Should be 2x 2600mAh battery, so the 4x 3400mAh I now use should give me more runtime.

The CL25R looks promising. Don't really camp, but it would still be a handy light indoors. Depending on the final specs and price, I'll get one


----------



## redtruck (Dec 15, 2014)

LD41 updated to match the other high powered 4xAA lights out there. Any word on when that one will be out?


----------



## scout24 (Dec 15, 2014)

+2 on powering the PD 40 on one Li-ion... Thought it needed two. Looks cool though, I like the spread of modes. And no disco modes! Hope it's the same emitter Malkoff used in the new Wildcat...


----------



## ven (Dec 15, 2014)

kj2 said:


> 5200mAh isn't that much. Should be 2x 2600mAh battery, so the 4x 3400mAh I now use should give me more runtime.
> 
> The CL25R looks promising. Don't really camp, but it would still be a handy light indoors. Depending on the final specs and price, I'll get one



Yes 5200mah but the 7.4v (3.7+3.6v)will help,could be the same as 4x2600mah basically so will not match the 4x3400mah option,but depending on use,the usb charge option and convenience of fuel gauge may sway some(incl me)

Yes agree,it looks a handy light to have in any collection,working in the house or on the car to. Just set the lantern up and hands free good to go


----------



## blah9 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thank you for sharing these! They look interesting. I don't think I'll need to pick up the LD75 even though it looks cool though. I think I'd still prefer the beam characteristics of the TK75.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 15, 2014)

i'm wanting that new CL25R, too! does the _current_ Fenix camping lantern/light (CL20) have a flashing red mode, too?

I'm confused if the new CL25R can only _flash_ red versus flashing it _and_ doing constant on of red?


----------



## Capolini (Dec 15, 2014)

PD40 looks nice. :thumbsup: Great candidate for a Vinh mod!


----------



## SubLGT (Dec 16, 2014)

Isn't the new PD40 the first 1x 26650 powered flashlight from Fenix?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 16, 2014)

SubLGT said:


> Isn't the new PD40 the first 1x 26650 powered flashlight from Fenix?



Yes


----------



## SubLGT (Dec 16, 2014)

Croquette said:


> Curious to know how they power a mtg2 led with only one 26650.



Me too. Is there a new version of the MT-G2 that operates at below 6V?


----------



## Mayor (Dec 16, 2014)

That CL25R looks sharp!

Wonder if they will ever release anything akin in design to it that runs off 4 or so AA's. I know a couple people that would make a great gift for.

Only one level of brightness on the colored light for the LD75?


----------



## tobrien (Dec 16, 2014)

SubLGT said:


> Me too. Is there a new version of the MT-G2 that operates at below 6V?



is this where a boost driver would come in to potentially boost the voltage?


----------



## torchflux (Dec 17, 2014)

LD75 and the 18650 lantern look quite interesting.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 17, 2014)

Was reading the Fenix 2015 catalog more carefully, and saw this:







We know the CL20 and the coming CL25R, but the CP-serie is completely new. Wonder how big these lights will be, and how bright.


----------



## blah9 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes, that sounds intriguing. I always thought a powerful lantern would be nice but was unhappy with the Coleman one I have at home.


----------



## 18650 (Dec 17, 2014)

Single cell MT-G2 light? Tickle me pink!


----------



## techwg (Dec 17, 2014)

Is there no new PD35 type of 18650 battery light with more lumens?


----------



## torchflux (Dec 17, 2014)

kj2 said:


> We know the CL25 and the coming CL25R, but the CP-serie is completely new. Wonder how big these lights will be, and how bright.



Yes I'm up for more lanterns. especially from Fenix.

18650 CL25, I'm surprised more manufacturers haven't previously jumped on this for battery lanterns... especially today, this cell size has become something of a 'standard' one (at least as a selectable option) among flashaholics and the Chinese-light-brand customer base.


----------



## SubLGT (Dec 18, 2014)

18650 said:


> Single cell MT-G2 light? Tickle me pink!



Fenix is also introducing a new battery for that light, a protected 4800mAh 26650. 
Other than having a 1600 lumen burst mode, what is the advantage of having a MT-G2 instead of a XM-L2 in the PD40?


----------



## 18650 (Dec 18, 2014)

SubLGT said:


> Fenix is also introducing a new battery for that light, a protected 4800mAh 26650. Other than having a 1600 lumen burst mode, what is the advantage of having a MT-G2 instead of a XM-L2 in the PD40?


 The 5000K MT-G2 looks better than 3B/3C XM-L2's that I have seen. It seems to also be more consistent from emitter to emitter.


----------



## SubLGT (Dec 18, 2014)

18650 said:


> The 5000K MT-G2 looks better than 3B/3C XM-L2's that I have seen. …………………..



Less green tint in the output?


----------



## bright star (Dec 18, 2014)

I thought the MT g2 put out a yellow softer light I could be wrong


----------



## 18650 (Dec 18, 2014)

bright star said:


> I thought the MT g2 put out a yellow softer light I could be wrong


 The MT-G2 is available at up to 5000K and this particular CCT is the one that is used in most lights. The ones I have look much more neutral and "whiter" (less yellow) than any of my 3C XM-L/XM-L2s. They are also more even across the whole beam tint-wise which I speculate may be due to the multiple LED's.


----------



## Sarratt (Dec 19, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Was reading the Fenix 2015 catalog more carefully, and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good catch !


----------



## don.gwapo (Dec 19, 2014)

Never had a Fenix light before but I like this upcoming LD75.

Does the battery carrier integrated to the body or it uses a battery carrier? Thanks!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 20, 2014)

don.gwapo said:


> Never had a Fenix light before but I like this upcoming LD75.
> 
> Does the battery carrier integrated to the body or it uses a battery carrier? Thanks!


That info isn't available yet, but Fenix has released lights with milled battery-slots so wouldn't surprise me if they get rid off the carrier.


----------



## torchflux (Dec 20, 2014)

don.gwapo said:


> upcoming LD75
> 
> Does the battery carrier integrated to the body or it uses a battery carrier?





kj2 said:


> That info isn't available yet, but Fenix has released lights with milled battery-slots so wouldn't surprise me if they get rid off the carrier.



Spec chart in the 2015 catalog shows similar CR123 option, 8× in the LD75 vs. 6× in the LD60 in lieu of half as many 18650s for each light. So it may indeed be a 4-well design variation on the LD60 concept.
(in contrast the TK75, TK61 are 18650-only battery carrier)


----------



## kj2 (Dec 20, 2014)

torchflux said:


> Spec chart in the 2015 catalog shows similar CR123 option, 8× in the LD75 ...


Sorry, but where do you read this? Spec chart only tells output, runtime and more of that. No mention of battery usage. 

Edit: I should scroll down at bit :fail:

Max output is different. With the light they advertise with 4200 and in the specs-chart they mention 4000.


----------



## torchflux (Dec 20, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Edit: I should scroll down at bit :fail:



Spec chart is on pages "57" and "58" of the catalog - on page "58", towards the right hand side is a column titled *Battery*

anyway without seeing a pic of the actual LD75 interior I'd predict it's a 4-well internal design.


----------



## newbie66 (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow! New lights! That LD75 is looking quite tempting. Hope it will feature independent circuits like the LD50 and LD60.


----------



## newbie66 (Dec 20, 2014)

Then again, since there is no mention of independent circuits, we can assume that the LD75 does not use it. Probably not a big deal I suppose.


----------



## garey (Dec 20, 2014)

I've been a Fenix light fan for a number of years, going mostly for small lights (LD1, P2D, etc). Great to see their selection continuing to grow!


----------



## blademan (Dec 20, 2014)

I notice the 2015 catalog has in the specs of the E12 intelligent memory circuit. Is this an added feature? The only thing keeping me from buying the light is that it starts in low.


----------



## don.gwapo (Dec 20, 2014)

Looking at the LD75, looks like it has 4xXM-L2, 4x18650, battery carrier is milled to the body like the LD60.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 21, 2014)

don.gwapo said:


> Looking at the LD75, looks like it has 4xXM-L2, 4x18650,



No kidding... 
Although we don't know about the battery-part. We can only assume at this moment.


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 21, 2014)

Fenix need to come out with a new TK61, or other megathrower, that has, over 300 kcd?


----------



## robert.t (Dec 21, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> Hope it will feature independent circuits like the LD50 and LD60.



I did some Googling on this but could not come up with an answer. What is the supposed advantage of independent circuits? Is it for redundancy, in case one circuit fails, the light will continue to run at half output? I have no idea if that's a feature or not. Is it something entirely different?


----------



## newbie66 (Dec 21, 2014)

robert.t said:


> I did some Googling on this but could not come up with an answer. What is the supposed advantage of independent circuits? Is it for redundancy, in case one circuit fails, the light will continue to run at half output? I have no idea if that's a feature or not. Is it something entirely different?



As far as I understand, firstly, independent circuits is somewhat safer as the cells are not connected in series and one can mix cells with different capacities since one cells is only for one LED. Secondly, it would be more versatile when it comes to the number of cells required to power it. It can be used with just one or two or three or four cells. The light can even use two 18650s and four CR123s together.


----------



## Taz80 (Dec 21, 2014)

While the PD40 and the LD75 look interesting (I imagine the PD40 steps down from high after 3 to 5 min.) I wonder how they are the favorites of hunters and flashaolics, seeing as how they haven't been released yet.


----------



## magnum70383 (Dec 21, 2014)

can't wait for the new lantern! Always wanted to buy one


----------



## kj75 (Dec 22, 2014)

The LD75 is listed on a dutch website. Only 1 "catalog" picture
Price € 184,75


----------



## kj75 (Dec 22, 2014)

> Fenix need to come out with a new TK61, or other megathrower, that has, over 300 kcd?



I think they'll do....


----------



## kj2 (Dec 22, 2014)

kj75 said:


> The LD75 is listed on a dutch website. Only 1 "catalog" picture
> Price € 184,75



Found it. Not a bad price.


----------



## ven (Dec 22, 2014)

kj75 said:


> I think they'll do....



+1 they need to be getting into the 800-1000kcd barrier imo.............


----------



## ven (Dec 22, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Found it. Not a bad price.




Seems reasonably but i cant see it taking the place of my tk75vn at any time soon. Like the idea of an extra reflector/led though,not sure on the multi leds tbh,not really for me..............


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 22, 2014)

Anything on a new TK75? Or updated version. I'm was about to get one and didn't want to buy if a new one is about to release.


----------



## ven (Dec 22, 2014)

I presume the ld75 is like an updated version although its not a tk model.............


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 22, 2014)

ven said:


> I presume the ld75 is like an updated version although its not a tk model.............


It can't throw as far. And is 2800 lumens unlike the tk75 that is 2900lumens.


----------



## kj75 (Dec 22, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> Anything on a new TK75? Or updated version. I'm was about to get one and didn't want to buy if a new one is about to release.



I think an update to XP-L will be probable....


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 22, 2014)

kj75 said:


> I think an update to XP-L will be probable....


Should I wait?


----------



## kj75 (Dec 22, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> Should I wait?



For example until shot show in January has finished. Fenix has often a surprise...


----------



## kj2 (Dec 22, 2014)

kj75 said:


> For example until shot show in January has finished. Fenix has often a surprise...



True


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 22, 2014)

Let the waiting begin. [emoji30]


----------



## thinkFlashlights01 (Dec 22, 2014)

Now the ld60 will be beat out. It just came out! :mecry::candle::fail:


----------



## kj2 (Dec 22, 2014)

ven said:


> I presume the ld75 is like an updated version although its not a tk model.............


I don't see the LD75 as successor of the TK75.



Bruno28 said:


> It can't throw as far. And is 2800 lumens unlike the tk75 that is 2900lumens.


LD75 is rated at 4000/4200 lumens.


----------



## jkingrph (Dec 22, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I don't see the LD75 as successor of the TK75.
> 
> 
> LD75 is rated at 4000/4200 lumens.



They probably will not but I am hoping the extra battery holders for my TK75 will fit the LD75!!


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 22, 2014)

kj2 said:


> LD75 is rated at 4000/4200 lumens.


You are right. Don't know what I was thinking.
I was with the LD60 in my head


----------



## fenix1 (Dec 23, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Max output is different. With the light they advertise with 4200 and in the specs-chart they mention 4000.



Because there is a white LED among the colored LEDs(red,green,blue,white),200 lumens,so the max output is 4200 lumens.


----------



## torchflux (Dec 23, 2014)

jkingrph said:


> I am hoping the extra battery holders for my TK75 will fit the LD75!!



Don't bank on it just yet - see the discussion mid-way down the ← previous page of this thread.

Although we have not yet seen manufacturer photos of the internal body, based on its predecessor's (LD60) configuration and battery options as listed in the new catalog it's possible that the LD75 has machined wells for its 18650s, not a carrier.


----------



## newbie66 (Dec 24, 2014)

fenix1 said:


> Because there is a white LED among the colored LEDs(red,green,blue,white),200 lumens,so the max output is 4200 lumens.



You mean there is an additional white LED besides the 4 XML2s?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 24, 2014)

fenix1 said:


> Because there is a white LED among the colored LEDs(red,green,blue,white),200 lumens,so the max output is 4200 lumens.





newbie66 said:


> You mean there is an additional white LED besides the 4 XML2s?



There should be three normal XM-L2 leds and one color xm-l led. The color led has green,red,blue and white in one.


----------



## TheBelgian (Dec 24, 2014)

I think most likely 4 XM-L2's in a fourleaf clover pattern and a color XM-L in the center. Will be interested to see the beam pattern.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 24, 2014)

I am very interested in the PD40. 1x26650 lights fit nicely in my hands and I have been waiting for someone to make one with the MT-G2. Any idea when the PD40 will actually be available and what it will cost? I have done several searches and not found any info other than what is in this thread.


----------



## newbie66 (Dec 24, 2014)

kj2 said:


> There should be three normal XM-L2 leds and one color xm-l led. The color led has green,red,blue and white in one.



Well that is impressive. Never knew that one existed. Thx for the info. Can't wait to get more info on this light.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mr. Tone said:


> I am very interested in the PD40. 1x26650 lights fit nicely in my hands and I have been waiting for someone to make one with the MT-G2. Any idea when the PD40 will actually be available and what it will cost? I have done several searches and not found any info other than what is in this thread.



Fenix CS told me, the PD40 should be released early February. Before Chinese New Year.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 24, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> Well that is impressive. Never knew that one existed. Thx for the info. Can't wait to get more info on this light.



Eagletac used it in their D25LC2 color.


----------



## newbie66 (Dec 24, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Eagletac used it in their D25LC2 color.



Oh I see, so that is the one Fenix is using. Thought it was one LED with only one emitter that can change colors somehow. My bad!  

Thank you for enlightening me on this.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 24, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Fenix CS told me, the PD40 should be released early February. Before Chinese New Year.



Thanks, any idea on price?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mr. Tone said:


> Thanks, any idea on price?



Not yet.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok, thanks


----------



## lionken07 (Dec 24, 2014)

My guess is between $100-$150 USD. Either way it looks very interesting.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 24, 2014)

lionken07 said:


> My guess is between $100-$150 USD.



No way, at least $160.


----------



## SubLGT (Dec 26, 2014)

Ryp said:


> No way, at least $160.



For the PD40? Looks like a $75 (or less) flashlight to me.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 26, 2014)

SubLGT said:


> For the PD40? Looks like a $75 (or less) flashlight to me.



LD75


----------



## lionken07 (Dec 26, 2014)

They are both very interesting (LD75 and PD40). I wonder how long you can do 1600 lumens on the PD40 before it steps down...


----------



## SubLGT (Dec 26, 2014)

lionken07 said:


> …………..I wonder how long you can do 1600 lumens on the PD40 before it steps down...



Me too. Fenix does not specify a runtime for the 1600 lumen burst mode.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 26, 2014)

Ryp said:


> No way, at least $160.



No way!! lol!! Got to be UNDER $160. The TK61 is $160!

My guess would be $130,the price of the TK35UE. 

I would NOT want it for $30 "If" the "Burst mode" is only for 2 or 3 minutes and heat is an issue where you can NOT keep using it.


----------



## thinkFlashlights01 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm very interested in the ld75. How much will it cost? Hope it's under $300.


----------



## burntoshine (Dec 28, 2014)

It's good to see Fenix still kicking butt in this game after all these years. I love my CL20 and am looking forward to the other camping lights coming out.

Is the CL25R neutral white, or no? Powering it with a 18650 battery is an awesome idea, but a standard cool white tint is a no-go in my book.

I'm anxious to see a pic of the business end, straight on, of the LD75; so we can see those LEDs. And a confirmation of the battery type used in the LD75 would be nice.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 28, 2014)

burntoshine said:


> ... And a confirmation of the battery type used in the LD75 would be nice.


Catalog says 4x 18650 or 8x CR123A.


----------



## burntoshine (Dec 28, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Manual says 4x 18650 or 8x CR123A.



Oh, there's a manual, eh? Thank you, sir! Cool light. Hopefully a neutral tint. But I'm thinking probably not.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 28, 2014)

burntoshine said:


> Oh, there's a manual, eh? Thank you, sir! Cool light. Hopefully a neutral tint. But I'm thinking probably not.



Said manual, meant catalog.


----------



## burntoshine (Dec 28, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Said manual, meant catalog.



Oh, okay. I actually went to a link (for the catalog) from this thread to try to find out more information; it took forever to load and when it finally did, the pictures were HUGE and it was difficult & time comsuming to scroll around and get past the pictures. I got impatient and gave up.


----------



## martinaee (Dec 28, 2014)

OMG.... this is my first time seeing this. THIS IS WHAT WE WAIT FOR 

Seriously, I've been pushing myself to wait and always wait more with lights these days. There is ALWAYS something better coming so don't jump on any of these expensive lights (unless you have tons of cash) unless you truly like every aspect of it. That single 26650 light and the mini TK75 type light look amazing. I wonder if that "mini" TK75 will kick out the LD60. Seems like they are both in a similar category. We'll see.


----------



## Palaeoboy (Dec 29, 2014)

kj75 said:


> And moonlight mode...on the camp light, but it's there



Actually I think that feature will spoil the intended purpose of this light.

I purchased the CL20 just to try it out and its been the most handy light I have bought in ages although the base battery door could do with a redesign which Fenix has actually said they are addressing in another thread. I am now really enthusiastic about Fenix announcement of other lantern offerings. I will definitely try the CL25R but I so see some problems with it and the moonlight mode one is at the top of the list. Im not a one lumen fan at the best of times but in a heavily diffused lantern the only thing is going to illuminate is itself so you know where it is in the dark. In a tent therefore this thing only kicks in at 50 lumens which is too bright when its right there above your head hanging in a dome tent. The 8 Lumen start of the CL20 is perfect for this with its next mode 50 Lumens. If you need a night light style mode to prevent any initial disorientation you can get in pitch black camping conditions the red mode of the CL20 offers that.

When you look at the higher end outputs it is virtually double that of a CL20. However concentrating light at one point at a camping table or whatever leads to annoyance and squinting. My advice here would be to buy two CL20s and have one at each end of te table for example and spread the light. Their magnet bases will stick them together for packing and I have been keeping them in a small lens case (but a sock would do) and with two separate light points they illuminate a room very evenly indeed. I have jokes that it looks like something out of start treck when I produce this round thing break it in half to produce separate illumination points to cover a larger area than one with a more concentrated light source. Volumewise 2 of the 2s isnt much bigger than one 25.

Another advantage is the snail design of the CL20 provides a more rounded illumination with the CL25R being a cylinder with the ends blanked off so with the CL20 you get more of a conventional rounded bulb effect with the CL25R I suspect it would be more of a worklight effect. To be honest I was hoping their 18650 lantern would be a larger domed version of the CL20. I wasnt expecting it to be totally different concept altogether. Micro USB charging is definitely a handy feature though from car lighter computer etc.

Naturally this is just first impressions and I could be totally wrong on the effectiveness of its illumination being a cylinder and time will tell but it certainly rang alarm bells when I saw it in this thread and thought a cylinder with blanked off ends isnt going to be as good as their earlier design. For me personally at least moonlight mode to 50 just for pr claims it can last a 1000 hours is not a good thing in a diffused camping lantern. That said they will still get a sale out of me just to try it LOL


----------



## fenix1 (Dec 29, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> You mean there is an additional white LED besides the 4 XML2s?



YES,you are right


----------



## kj2 (Dec 30, 2014)

fenix1 said:


> YES,you are right



So no color xm-l led? That case I wonder how the reflector and led set-up looks like.


----------



## fenix1 (Dec 30, 2014)

kj2 said:


> So no color xm-l led? That case I wonder how the reflector and led set-up looks like.



[FONT=宋体]LD75 uses[/FONT][FONT=宋体] XM-L color LEDs.[/FONT]


----------



## kj75 (Dec 30, 2014)

fenix1 said:


> [FONT=&#23435]LD75 uses[/FONT][FONT=&#23435] XM-L color LEDs.[/FONT]



I thought it has 4 white leds and one multicolor led in the middle. So totally 5 leds. Am I right?


----------



## fenix1 (Dec 30, 2014)

kj75 said:


> I thought it has 4 white leds and one multicolor led in the middle. So totally 5 leds. Am I right?



Yes,you are right


----------



## kj2 (Dec 30, 2014)

fenix1 said:


> Yes,you are right



5 leds!? That crazy! I like it


----------



## hazza (Dec 31, 2014)

Anyone know if the CL25R will be able to recharge any 18650, or will it need one of the special Fenix cells like some of the UC flashlights?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 31, 2014)

hazza said:


> Anyone know if the CL25R will be able to recharge any 18650, or will it need one of the special Fenix cells like some of the UC flashlights?



Where did you read it can charge a 18650?


----------



## newbie66 (Dec 31, 2014)

kj2 said:


> 5 leds!? That crazy! I like it



Can't wait to see more pics of the light.


----------



## newbie66 (Dec 31, 2014)

fenix1 said:


> Yes,you are right



We need to see more pics of the light! Hurry!


----------



## martinaee (Dec 31, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Where did you read it can charge a 18650?



I think he's talking about how it says it's micro usb rechargeable. I (and he) wonder if it needs a special designed 18650 with both terminals on one side or if it can use any 18650.

I feel like Fenix almost gets everything right each time they make a light. This light needs to be neutral white and I don't see it listed as such. It is cool though that you could recharge it from a portable power pack or in a car if you are camping or in a power outage. If it's cool white then it's the same problem I had with the Streamlight siege, although you can hack that lantern to make it more or less neutral white (see my review in the lantern section of cpf).


----------



## kj2 (Jan 1, 2015)

martinaee said:


> I think he's talking about how it says it's micro usb rechargeable. I (and he) wonder if it needs a special designed 18650 with both terminals on one side or if it can use any 18650.
> 
> I feel like Fenix almost gets everything right each time they make a light. This light needs to be neutral white and I don't see it listed as such. It is cool though that you could recharge it from a portable power pack or in a car if you are camping or in a power outage. If it's cool white then it's the same problem I had with the Streamlight siege, although you can hack that lantern to make it more or less neutral white (see my review in the lantern section of cpf).



Ahh, missed that line. Yeah in that case, option to charge any 18650 is preferred.


----------



## hazza (Jan 1, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Ahh, missed that line. Yeah in that case, option to charge any 18650 is preferred.



Definitely! I had a feeling (although not certain) that the UC35 could recharge any 18650, so I wondered if that's the way fenix are going with some of their rechargeable products. It would be nice!


----------



## spankone (Jan 1, 2015)

It also looks like they've had a redesign of the bc30R, original prototype pictures showed extra buttons and a screen

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?388113-*-new-coming-prototype*-Fenix-BC30R

the version in the new catalogue has only 1 round button, but it looks a lot shorter and lighter than the bc30. I also wonder why it has a wrap around oring style mount, the bc30 bar mount is great. It doesn't make sense to me.

I was also hoping for a rear light so I could run a complete set of fenix bike lights


----------



## martinaee (Jan 1, 2015)

I downloaded the 2015 .pdf. It looks like the LD41 is being upgraded again? It says 2015 version. I wonder if it's getting an XP-L emitter. I wonder if that honestly would make that much of a difference.


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 2, 2015)

The one thing I don't like about the LD41 is that is uses a battery carrier. Once that carrier is broken the light becomes inoperable.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 2, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> The one thing I don't like about the LD41 is that is uses a battery carrier. Once that carrier is broken the light becomes inoperable.



Yeah... but you can probably get a new one from Fenix if that does happen. Most of Fenix's battery carrier lights work perfectly unless you seriously abuse it. I know some had their plastic changed that made them more durable, but overall lights like my E40 that use a carrier have never had any problems. Do note though that I take care of my lights and have never dropped my E40 on anything hard. From day to day use with no abuse they work perfectly.


----------



## nosoup4u (Jan 2, 2015)

Great find! I am new to the forum, but I have to ask: at 4200 lumens, what temperature would that flashlight head reach?


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 3, 2015)

I wonder what the release date and the price for the cl25r will be? :thinking:


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 3, 2015)

martinaee said:


> Yeah... but you can probably get a new one from Fenix if that does happen. Most of Fenix's battery carrier lights work perfectly unless you seriously abuse it. I know some had their plastic changed that made them more durable, but overall lights like my E40 that use a carrier have never had any problems. Do note though that I take care of my lights and have never dropped my E40 on anything hard. From day to day use with no abuse they work perfectly.



Then I hope mine doesn't break. Too lazy to deal with cs and shipping.


----------



## fenix1 (Jan 5, 2015)

burntoshine said:


> Is the CL25R neutral white, or no?



Yes,it is neutral white


----------



## SubLGT (Jan 5, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> I am very interested in the PD40. 1x26650 lights fit nicely in my hands and I have been waiting for someone to make one with the MT-G2. Any idea when the PD40 will actually be available and what it will cost? I have done several searches and not found any info other than what is in this thread.



I like flashlights powered by a single 26650 (I own 3 of them) but am not totally sold on the combination of MT-G2 plus 26650. The one thing in favor of the MT-G2 that I have read, is it's tint. I am not a fan of the XM-L2, because in most of my flashlights it puts out a rainbow light beam, with green, yellow, and violet tints. But if the MT-G2 is inherently free of those color artifacts, it makes the PD40 a more attractive purchase to me.


----------



## kj75 (Jan 6, 2015)

Fenix HL23 on Fenix website now:

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=157&tid=27&cid=2#.VKuV4CuG83k


----------



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2015)

kj75 said:


> Fenix HL23 on Fenix website now:
> 
> http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=157&tid=27&cid=2#.VKuV4CuG83k



Fenix did a great job on improving the runtime of the Low mode. And I like the grey color version.


----------



## kj75 (Jan 6, 2015)

HP15 Ultimate Edition also released:

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=158&tid=13&cid=2#.VKuwSSuG83k

Price € 64,90


----------



## kj75 (Jan 6, 2015)

kj75 said:


> Fenix HL23 on Fenix website now:
> 
> http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=157&tid=27&cid=2#.VKuV4CuG83k



Price € 34,90


----------



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2015)

kj75 said:


> Price € 34,90



That's a great price. Was comparing it with a ZL H52, which has better runtime/mode choices. But the ZL is more expensive.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2015)

kj75 said:


> HP15 Ultimate Edition also released:
> 
> http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=158&tid=13&cid=2#.VKuwSSuG83k
> 
> Price € 64,90



Burst should only be used max 30 seconds, mentioned local dealer.
Edit: Fenix also notes this.


----------



## TheBelgian (Jan 6, 2015)

Yay, new-release season has begun. 
Annoyed Fenix only released the HL23 now. Would have made for an excellent stocking stuffer :santa:.
Also, isn't this the first Fenix to be rated *2m* drop-proof. You could faceplant on this with no damage (to the light at least , which is the most important thing, I think we can all agree)



kj2 said:


> That's a great price. Was comparing it with a ZL H52, which has better runtime/mode choices. But the ZL is more expensive.


If you are going for the ZL, might I recommend the H52Fw? The beam is so nice, you barely notice it's on. No "follow the bouncing-ball", just a lovely bright area in front of you, while not being as throwless as a mule (the torch, not the animal). Everything just seems to magically get brighter as approach it. And the 50 lumen runtime is indeed much longer than Fenix's (don't know what voodoo they use to pull that of on a single AA).
And with the pocket-clip it turns into a simple angle-light. Been using it more like that than anything else. Just clip to you're coat or outside of pant-pocket and you've got hands-free EDC.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2015)

TheBelgian said:


> Annoyed Fenix only released the HL23 now. Would have made for an excellent stocking stuffer :santa:.
> Also, isn't this the first Fenix to be rated *2m* drop-proof. You could faceplant on this with no damage (to the light at least , which is the most important thing, I think we can all agree)
> 
> 
> If you are going for the ZL, might I recommend the H52Fw? The beam is so nice, you barely notice it's on. No "follow the bouncing-ball", just a lovely bright area in front of you, while not being as throwless as a mule (the torch, not the animal). Everything just seems to magically get brighter as approach it. And the 50 lumen runtime is indeed much longer than Fenix's (don't know what voodoo they use to pull that of on a single AA).


Well the weird this is, one spec chart on the HL23 says 1m drop-proof (below the product-pics), were the pic at the right side of the page, says 2 meters.
Have asked Fenix, what the beam angle is on the HL23. If, and IF, I would choose for the ZL, I would get the frosted-version yes 

Already have the H600 MKII and H602w. Sometimes I like the distance that I get with the H600, but mostly I choose for the H602w. Or I take my ArmyTek wizard Pro warm. Do like the tint on the Wizard more, than the tint of the H602w.
Also have the Fenix HP15, but that gives me quite a tunnel-vision. Will wait on the answer from Fenix, what the beam-angle is. Am (kinda) brand loyal, but it has to be good though


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 6, 2015)

SubLGT said:


> I like flashlights powered by a single 26650 (I own 3 of them) but am not totally sold on the combination of MT-G2 plus 26650. The one thing in favor of the MT-G2 that I have read, is it's tint. I am not a fan of the XM-L2, because in most of my flashlights it puts out a rainbow light beam, with green, yellow, and violet tints. But if the MT-G2 is inherently free of those color artifacts, it makes the PD40 a more attractive purchase to me.



I have now had 3 lights with the MT-G2 in it. My experience was that the tint shifting was very minimal compared to XM-L2 and XP-G2. I, too, can't stand all the tint differences with my XM-L2 lights. The spill, corona, and hotspot are all different tints and are very obvious to me. My lights with de-domed XM-L2 and XP-G2 seem to have the same tint in all 3 areas and also my Nichia 219 lights have fairly uniform tint, too.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 7, 2015)

HP12 has been released also. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...EW*-Fenix-HP12-(1x-18650-2x-CR123-900-lumens)


----------



## kj2 (Jan 7, 2015)

Beam angle on the HL23 is 90 degrees, according Fenix CS.


----------



## kj75 (Jan 7, 2015)

kj2 said:


> HP12 has been released also.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...EW*-Fenix-HP12-(1x-18650-2x-CR123-900-lumens)



This is a nice one!
Information on the pics in chinese language


----------



## kj2 (Jan 7, 2015)

kj75 said:


> Information on the pics in chinese language



Makes it easier to read


----------



## kj2 (Jan 7, 2015)

Wonder if Fenix decides to release this worldwide anyway. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?394891-Fenix-digital-watch


----------



## jlg (Jan 7, 2015)

spankone said:


> It also looks like they've had a redesign of the bc30R, original prototype pictures showed extra buttons and a screen
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?388113-*-new-coming-prototype*-Fenix-BC30R
> 
> ...


----------



## jlg (Jan 7, 2015)

spankone said:


> It also looks like they've had a redesign of the bc30R, original prototype pictures showed extra buttons and a screen
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?388113-*-new-coming-prototype*-Fenix-BC30R
> 
> ...



It have the mounting and the external battery pack of the BT series but with lights of the BC30.

I ask Fenix the avaibility, they answer : "BT30R will be released soon,maybe at the end of this month,but not sure,it depends on the mass production.Thank you."


----------



## kj75 (Jan 8, 2015)

This seems like an "unofficial" LD75 picture:


----------



## spankone (Jan 8, 2015)

oOOOH I misread the model number. its a bt series light not a bc30 light.  thats cool.


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 8, 2015)

kj75 said:


> This seems like an "unofficial" LD75 picture:



Nice find!


----------



## andrew2 (Jan 8, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Wonder if Fenix decides to release this worldwide anyway. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?394891-Fenix-digital-watch


 Interesting!It seems that Surefire also released a watch,are them similar?


----------



## martinaee (Jan 8, 2015)

The LD75 seems like the TK76 and TK75 had a baby. So many buttons on that thing. As long as you can easily get to the main brightnesses/max with one button it will be a great light.

Not much totally brand new in the 2015 pdf. Don't they usually announce and release more stuff later in the year. I'm betting there will be more emitter "upgrades" (aka versions) of some of their lights much later in the year.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 11, 2015)

kj75 said:


> I found the 2015 catalog:
> 
> http://www.fenixlight.ch/Photos/catalogue.pdf
> 
> ...



I want the LD 75 and I don't know why. 

I have the Nitecore TM 26 to light up the sky with. I use it for....well, I look for reasons.  

Why would I want the LD 75? Because it has more lumens! 
I saw that the Nitecore TM 26 is going from 3800 lumens to 4000 lumens. yeah, I want that, too.

It would be fun if Fenix included a charger, and a LED readout of voltage, temp, battery, mode, etc, too. Maybe throw in red and blue colors, and the ability to take it from 1 lumen up to the 4200, like the "smart ring..."

In fact, I would like to breed the Nitecore TM 26 to the Fenix LD 75 and keep the baby cub for myself.


----------



## tjh (Jan 11, 2015)

Looking forward to the new LD41 2015 edition! *960* Lumens.

That's nearly double the 520 Lumens of my existing LD41.

I'm glad I held off buying the 680 Lumen version (I guess you'd call that the 2014 version)

Anyone know what LED it uses and when it'll be out?


----------



## TheBelgian (Jan 11, 2015)

tjh said:


> Looking forward to the new LD41 2015 edition! *960* Lumens.
> 
> That's nearly double the 520 Lumens of my existing LD41.
> 
> ...



They changed the body. I'm wondering if it still uses a battery holder, although I don't mind it that much. 
But more importantly, is it still one of the few Fenixes that can tailstand (if a bit wobbly and off-center)?


----------



## tjh (Jan 11, 2015)

TheBelgian said:


> They changed the body. I'm wondering if it still uses a battery holder, although I don't mind it that much.
> But more importantly, is it still one of the few Fenixes that can tailstand (if a bit wobbly and off-center)?



It looks just like the 680 (2014) version, doesn't it? I can't see a difference.

I don't have a 680 version, but I think it still tail-stood, didn't it?


----------



## TheBelgian (Jan 11, 2015)

tjh said:


> It looks just like the 680 (2014) version, doesn't it? I can't see a difference.
> 
> I don't have a 680 version, but I think it still tail-stood, didn't it?



Look at the tail, it is no longer flared out. Maybe people complained it was difficult to put in their pockets bezel up? Should at least help with that. I think originally the tail flared out to about the same diameter as the head.


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 13, 2015)

why wud they make their new brightest light with buttons like that? how incredibly stupid! no one want to fumble around with an array of button trying to figure out which does what. its DARK out wen u use a light which is why u need a light. I can't look down and see which button is doing what?

why can't they just make the button like Olight does and make one big button that does it all so u don't have to guess which is which. how stupid!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 13, 2015)

HIDSGT said:


> why wud they make their new brightest light with buttons like that? how incredibly stupid! no one want to fumble around with an array of button trying to figure out which does what. its DARK out wen u use a light which is why u need a light. I can't look down and see which button is doing what?
> 
> why can't they just make the button like Olight does and make one big button that does it all so u don't have to guess which is which. how stupid!



Ow, I think they could but in that case you've to remember how to operate the button to turn on/off or switch modes. Multiple buttons makes a UI layout easier IMO. You've a button for On/Off and a button to switch modes. How much simpler can it get?
Of course in certain situations you need light fast, but I don't think they had that in mind, when designing this light.
Want light fast? You need a rear-clickly!


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 13, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Ow, I think they could but in that case you've to remember how to operate the button to turn on/off or switch modes. Multiple buttons makes a UI layout easier IMO. You've a button for On/Off and a button to switch modes. How much simpler can it get?
> Of course in certain situations you need light fast, but I don't think they had that in mind, when designing this light.
> Want light fast? You need a rear-clickly!


I don't need a rear clicky to turn the light on fast. I need a button that I don't have to fumble with. there are three buttons all located within a mm or two from each other. 

I had the same issue with my TK75 and my buddy I work with sold his for the same reason cause he cudnt stand having to fumble with buttons to turn it on and then cycle thru. yea, wen ur playing in the woods or going hiking its not an issue. wen u jump out of ur car to chase a suspect the last thing u want to worry about is wat button does wat....

under stress wen grabbing this light ur finger is essentially gonna be on all three buttons and you have to make sure u hit the right one. its a poor design period. there is a reason most every other light manufacture doesn't do it this way. 

Olight doesn't do it that way and neither does Eagletac, Thrunite, Surfire, Nitcore or Jetbeam. see a pattern here.....


----------



## kj2 (Jan 13, 2015)

HIDSGT said:


> I don't need a rear clicky to turn the light on fast. I need a button that I don't have to fumble with. there are three buttons all located within a mm or two from each other. under stress wen grabbing this light ur finger is essentially gonna be on all three buttons and you have to make sure u hit the right one. its a poor design period. there is a reason most every other light manufacture doesn't do it this way.
> 
> Olight doesn't do it that way and neither does Eagletac, Thrunite, Surfire, Nitcore or Jetbeam. see a pattern here.....



In which stressful way would you use the LD75? As personal defense? Weapon light? 
I'm sure Fenix didn't had that in mind when they designed this light. 
UI and button layout is a personal thing. Don't like the light? Then don't buy it!


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Jan 13, 2015)

I agree kj2, there are many lights that are purposly designed as weapon lights/self defence/law enforcement. A tk75 or the new ld75 is not one of them. The buttons are easy, after a few minutes of playing around you know exactly what does what and since the buttons are next to eachother it's easy to figure out what does what even in the dark. 
In a stressful situation (really stressful) the whole side button design is flawed, because you first have to find the side button, wheter it be one, two or three button's. Plus it's unlikely you will have a TK75 in your pocket for easy reach and even a holster is unrealistic because of the size. 

I think fenix is one of the few who do do it right with these sort of lights. All other manufacturers are selling a whole bunch of lights and calling them "tactical", because it sounds interesting. But they are not tactical lights. Not all lights are and should be made "tactical". 

Tactical = rear clicky and always turn on in high. That's tactical for me.


----------



## TheBelgian (Jan 13, 2015)

HIDSGT said:


> why wud they make their new brightest light with buttons like that? how incredibly stupid! no one want to fumble around with an array of button trying to figure out which does what. its DARK out wen u use a light which is why u need a light. I can't look down and see which button is doing what?
> 
> why can't they just make the button like Olight does and make one big button that does it all so u don't have to guess which is which. how stupid!



While Fenix may sometimes have stupid interfaces, namely their "universal" button, hold to turn on/off/burst, which, I was saddened to see, they used on the LD50, LD60 and PD40, I am glad they chose the multi button UI. I like it much better when each button just does one thing. Any single button design would either be bad for tactical situations (having to remember press&hold sequences) or bad for general use ( always come on in high or strobe).

I have a Zebralight H52Fw and while I like the UI for general use, I still prefer the forward clicky of my E11, and not a reverse clicky/mode-selection like the E12.

With the LD75 the interface will probably be easier, bottom button for on/off, which should be easier to find (maybe even under duress) than the difference between the left and right buttons. Was is that hard to tell the left from the right button? (not a sarcastic insult, a genuine inquiry, looking into maybe getting a TK41 which has the same interface)


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 14, 2015)

Come out come out LD75, where are you....


----------



## blah9 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm also a fan of the two button interface. If I needed a tactical light I'd want a single mode light with one button so there's nothing to think about.


----------



## andrew2 (Jan 15, 2015)

blah9 said:


> I'm also a fan of the two button interface. If I needed a tactical light I'd want a single mode light with one button so there's nothing to think about.



What's your flashlights used for?I don't care how many button the flashlight have,I just use it in the daily life.


----------



## blah9 (Jan 15, 2015)

I use them mostly for camping, hiking, and working on things around the house like my car. I don't use them for anything super dangerous or anything like that, but I do like them to be reliable.  Oh, and I also use them for showing off of course!


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 15, 2015)

Redacted


----------



## andrew2 (Jan 18, 2015)

blah9 said:


> I use them mostly for camping, hiking, and working on things around the house like my car. I don't use them for anything super dangerous or anything like that, but I do like them to be reliable.  Oh, and I also use them for showing off of course!



+1
For outdoor activities,the flashlight must be reliable


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm dying to order the new lamp!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2015)

From Subwoofer at Shot Show 2015


----------



## Ryp (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh I get it now.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jan 20, 2015)

On sale date of this TK75 little brother?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Photos from Subwoofer at Shot Show 2015


----------



## kj75 (Jan 21, 2015)

Love the LD75! New button print, and better tailstand with added lanyard....

Multicolour led has its own reflector..


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 21, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Photos from Subwoofer at Shot Show 2015



Nevermind got my answer. A BC30R bike light


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 21, 2015)

kj75 said:


> Love the LD75! New button print, and better tailstand with added lanyard....
> 
> Multicolour led has its own reflector..



Indeed!


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 21, 2015)

PICTURES for CL25R lantern please!!!


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 21, 2015)

magnum70383 said:


> PICTURES for CL25R lantern please!!!


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 21, 2015)

Really waiting for the CL25R!


----------



## Tachead (Jan 21, 2015)

Please tell me the LD75 will be available in neutral white? Hopefully a NW option for the CL25R as well?

*Take note Fenix: Times are a changing, people want neutral white tints. Its good you offer some options but, we need more! Every light model needs a NW option(preferably HI CRI NW). I for one will probably never buy another LED light that has a cool white emitter. Hi CRI(90+) Neutral White 4500-5000K is optimum imo. 


*


----------



## kj2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Although NW led options are nice, I doubt Fenix will release bigger lights with those leds. I see them putting nw leds in smaller EDC lights sooner.


----------



## TheBelgian (Jan 21, 2015)

While NW would be a nice option (but unlikely), the HiCRI just isn't possible for such hi output lights. They are only about half as bright. The CRI of NW is already significantly higher than CW, so I don't see it as a worth while trade-off. Granted, Ihave never seen hiCRI, but is the difference that large with plain NW?

If your lucky, the white from the color XM-L might be NW.

Does the Color XM-L still use the XP-E style dies with the metal bondig wires/mask or are they XP-E2 style dies already (with the polka dot pattern)?

Edit: yay, I'm enlightened


----------



## martinaee (Jan 21, 2015)

With max output from the LD75 is even the multi-color emitter lit too? It's not that high output is it (the color emitter)? Seems almost a better idea not to use power for all 5 emitters at the same time.

I too would rather have 4 neutral emitters in there (doesn't have to be super high cri). I'd even go with 4 normal xm-l t6 emitters over the xm-l2 just to have that neutral tint but oh well. The lumen march goes on.

----Also what does the output look like if you have the R-G-B-White emitters all lit at once... Do you still get white? Like a television? Is it calibrated so all have the appropriate level of output to do that?


----------



## 18650 (Jan 21, 2015)

Tachead said:


> Please tell me the LD75 will be available in neutral white? Hopefully a NW option for the CL25R as well? *Take note Fenix: Times are a changing, people want neutral white tints. Its good you offer some options but, we need more! Every light model needs a NW option(preferably HI CRI NW). I for one will probably never buy another LED light that has a cool white emitter. Hi CRI(90+) Neutral White 4500-5000K is optimum imo. *


 People are a noisy minority.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 21, 2015)

magnum70383 said:


> PICTURES for CL25R lantern please!!!


----------



## martinaee (Jan 21, 2015)

LOL can you go to the fridge and grab me a can of cl25r? :laughing:

Interesting lantern. So one end opens and the 18650 sits in the center with a cylinder of leds around it it would seem? What end opens? The bottom? Cool lantern.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow that lantern is small.


----------



## Outlander (Jan 22, 2015)

That lantern looks great.

looking forward to the HP12 also.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Fenix LD52R (prototype)
"Currently rated to provide the same 1800 lumen output as the LD50, with USB recharging and a smaller overall size." 





Courtesy of: flashlightguide

Fenix Store posted these on their Facebook.


----------



## TheBelgian (Jan 22, 2015)

Ryp said:


>


Aaaaaand... flicker,... again:sigh:. Come on Fenix, I like your lights but the epidemic is starting to take alarming proportions.


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 22, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Fenix LD25R (prototype)
> "Currently rated to provide the same 1800 lumen output as the LD50, with USB recharging and a smaller overall size."
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Good thing I did not pull the trigger on the LD50.


----------



## TheBelgian (Jan 23, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Fenix LD25R (prototype)
> "Currently rated to provide the same 1800 lumen output as the LD50, with USB recharging and a smaller overall size."
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if they improved the thermal path compared to the LD50 (look at Vihn's version to see what I mean).
With the LD50 it seems they just decided to make a handheld version of the BC30, but without airflow on a bike, the cooling is insufficient.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 23, 2015)

TheBelgian said:


> I wonder if they improved the thermal path compared to the LD50 (look at Vihn's version to see what I mean).
> With the LD50 it seems they just decided to make a handheld version of the BC30, but without airflow on a bike, the cooling is insufficient.


I wonder why they placed the switch, at the side of the light? On top seems easier to reach, to me.
Or you've to tilt the light, which causes a high(up and down) wall of light instead of a wide(left to right) wall of light.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 23, 2015)

borrowed pics from tos


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 23, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Fenix LD25R (prototype)
> "Currently rated to provide the same 1800 lumen output as the LD50, with USB recharging and a smaller overall size."




Glad to see the switch moved to the edge, so my thumb would naturally be there the way I would hold it. I hope to see more lights in this format/shape. 

Looks like a little less wasted reflector area too, vs. the surrounds. Nice!


----------



## martinaee (Jan 23, 2015)

What is the white band where the switch used to be on the LD25R?


----------



## Ryp (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## kj2 (Jan 23, 2015)

martinaee said:


> What is the white band where the switch used to be on the LD25R?



Looks like it's held in place with scotch tape. Maybe model-name written on.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## kj2 (Jan 24, 2015)

Finally!!! A Fenix product video from Shot Show. Really like that lantern. Hang it, use the magnet or on a tripod. And usb-rechargeable. Jup... Got to buy one


----------



## hazza (Jan 24, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Finally!!! A Fenix product video from Shot Show. Really like that lantern. Hang it, use the magnet or on a tripod. And usb-rechargeable. Jup... Got to buy one



Same, will definitely be getting one of those!


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ryp said:


>




CL25R starts at 1:00. Two CR123 or 1 18650. Very nice. ....


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 24, 2015)

That's awesome! Must have!!! 


Ryp said:


>


----------



## 880arm (Jan 24, 2015)

martinaee said:


> What is the white band where the switch used to be on the LD25R?



Like kj2 suggested, it's just an adhesive label with the model name and prototype number written on it. It sounded like this was a little bit of a surprise as the guys at the booth didn't even know it was going to be there. It had only arrived the first morning of the show.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 24, 2015)

880arm said:


> Like kj2 suggested, it's just an adhesive label with the model name and prototype number written on it. It sounded like this was a little bit of a surprise as the guys at the booth didn't even know it was going to be there. It had only arrived the first morning of the show.



So brand new, even employees don't know about it. I like that


----------



## don.gwapo (Jan 25, 2015)

Two months away for the LD75. The price is reasonable.

I'm liking the CL25R, it will be the little brother of my Rayovac 3D sportman LED lantern.


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 25, 2015)

don.gwapo said:


> Two months away for the LD75. The price is reasonable.
> 
> I'm liking the CL25R, it will be the little brother of my Rayovac 3D sportman LED lantern.



The employee did mention that the 200$ price is not final, so it could be higher...


----------



## kj2 (Jan 25, 2015)

SHOT Show 2015: Fenix New Lights: http://youtu.be/rnal8LbXrBU


----------



## Joys_R_us (Jan 25, 2015)

I was also very interested but it has a disgustingly bluish cold color temp !!! (At least on video)

Oh noo, Fenix, come on you can't be that silly !


----------



## Cyrax (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi. Any news on if there will be a 2015 version of pd35 coming out? I wonder if the fenix guys heard the long requirements if firefly mode and better, farther throw to compete with nitecore srt7 and eagletac


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 25, 2015)

The LD52R uses a "proprietary" battery. :shrug:


----------



## kj2 (Jan 25, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> The LD52R uses a "proprietary" battery. That means the cell cannot be taken out!


In the video, the Fenix-representative says; "the screws were set in there so that, you could really replace the batteries, if you need to."


----------



## TheBelgian (Jan 25, 2015)

Cyrax said:


> Hi. Any news on if there will be a 2015 version of pd35 coming out? I wonder if the fenix guys heard the long requirements if firefly mode and better, farther throw to compete with nitecore srt7 and eagletac



A lot of people like spread out beam of the PD35, it's a general utility light, not a thrower. And quite frankly, the imperceptible difference in intensity of the Nitecore P12 (best throw in class) is not worth a narrower beam. No 25mm light will ever outthrow a 40mm light like the SRT7, nor are they meant to.
PD35: compact, pocketable, possible EDC (depending on how big your pockets are)
SRT7: throwy, belt or holster carry, never EDC.

The moonlight mode would be nice, as long as they don't change the current modes, yet 6 modes seems excessive, so I don't mind the lack that much.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## kj2 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ryp said:


>




Posted the same vid, earlier today in this thread


----------



## Ryp (Jan 25, 2015)

Edit.


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 25, 2015)

kj2 said:


> In the video, the Fenix-representative says; "the screws were set in there so that, you could really replace the batteries, if you need to."



Yeah, but the rep did recommend to send it in for cell replacement instead. Dunno if they are going to sell the batteries separately. :what:


----------



## CodyCash (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks good but I would want a true firefly mode


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 25, 2015)

Is there a typical update cycle for Fenix lights? Any idea if\when the LD12 will get updated??


----------



## kj2 (Jan 26, 2015)

gurdygurds said:


> Is there a typical update cycle for Fenix lights? Any idea if\when the LD12 will get updated??



IIRC, that light already received a few led updates. Don't think they will replace the led soon. Rather think they will bring out a new light.


----------



## kj75 (Jan 26, 2015)

Fenix will probably change the name of the LD75 to LD75c because of the colour led..


----------



## credo (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm hoping that the TK61 might be updated to out-throw the Thrunite TN32. I have the Fenix TK75 and having a real thrower that uses the same battery pack is attractive to me. The current TK61 is not worth the small advantage in throw over the TK75. That's the trouble with the TK75 - it does a lot very well!

I do appreciate that the 4hr runtime on max of the TK61 is a stand out feature, and for some applications this alone is a reason to buy this light...


----------



## kj2 (Jan 26, 2015)

Fenix could start with using dedomed XM-L2 leds, just like Olight does. Would give it much more throw, but you will get a green/yellow-ish tint in return. Do like the cool white color I now have, from my TK61.


----------



## otis311 (Jan 26, 2015)

Just 6 months for an update to the PD22UE. The thing just came out. Who am I kidding, I will be first in line to buy one.


----------



## andrew2 (Jan 27, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Fenix LD25R (prototype)
> "Currently rated to provide the same 1800 lumen output as the LD50, with USB recharging and a smaller overall size."
> 
> 
> ...



LD25R or LD52R?


----------



## 880arm (Jan 27, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> LD25R or LD52R?



LD52R


----------



## sledhead (Jan 27, 2015)

Ryp said:


>




Did they get rid of the steady red mode? Bummer.....


----------



## magicstone12 (Jan 28, 2015)

Outlander said:


> That lantern looks great.
> 
> looking forward to the HP12 also.



HP12 is already released


----------



## Outlander (Jan 29, 2015)

magicstone12 said:


> HP12 is already released



It is now...it wasn't when I posted.


----------



## w8kbrder (Jan 29, 2015)

sledhead said:


> Did they get rid of the steady red mode? Bummer.....



That is a bummer if they got rid of it. Maybe since it runs on 1 lumen they felt it wasn't necessary? No clue. Nothing is ever perfect...but it seems the pros outweigh the cons in this case. I'll be getting one mainly b/c nothing else compares. 

Does anyone know the release date for official purchase on the lantern?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Est release date of the LD75 is March, according to Fenix Store/Fenix Outfitters.


----------



## Outlander (Jan 30, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Est release date of the LD75 is March, according to Fenix Store/Fenix Outfitters.



Thats great! Thanks for the update.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Photo courtesy: Fenix Store.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## R1-Dave (Jan 30, 2015)

Damn Fenix always making stuff that I need..............want. I will be ordering a few new ones soon. Take my money !


----------



## Capolini (Jan 30, 2015)

http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/shocked/wow-smiley-emoticon.gif



http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/shocked/open-mouth-surprised-smiley-emoticon.png

*Sorry,,,wrong thread! There are Four[4] modded Fenix lights in that line up!*

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## techwg (Jan 30, 2015)

I just want a new 1000+ lumen single 18650 PD35 style/size light  So far I have not seen one on the horizon. Fenix did favourite a tweet that asked about the same thing so I don't know if thats just a PR thing or if they are hinting it will happen.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 30, 2015)

techwg said:


> I just want a new 1000+ lumen single 18650 PD35 style/size light  So far I have not seen one on the horizon. Fenix did favourite a tweet that asked about the same thing so I don't know if thats just a PR thing or if they are hinting it will happen.



1000+ lumens, PD35 size with 1x 18650... and a burst mode of 15 seconds? How can it handle the heat?


----------



## TheBelgian (Jan 30, 2015)

kj2 said:


> 1000+ lumens, PD35 size with 1x 18650... and a burst mode of 15 seconds? How can it handle the heat?



Heat is one problem. The other is that no single 18650 can hold regulation very long at 1000 lumen, let alone 1000+ lumen. And the XM-L2 is pretty much at it's limits, you won't get any noteworthy improvements even if the cell could handle it.

Now a neutral option for the PD35, that's something I'm hoping (in vain) to see.


----------



## techwg (Jan 30, 2015)

I skipped on the 2014 model, so I am hoping for the next upgrade, which I would assume would be 1000 lumens or better since they go up over 100 each time. I assume they would need what ever is the newer LED type.


----------



## magicstone12 (Feb 1, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Est release date of the LD75 is March, according to Fenix Store/Fenix Outfitters.



that's great


----------



## martinaee (Feb 2, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Photo courtesy: Fenix Store.



I know the PD40 is a *somewhat* smaller light, but I like the specs of the TK35 UE a lot more. The high of 750lm for 4 hours is nice. It's a weird format because it's thicker than a PD35... but not too much smaller than a lot of 2 18650 lights. Especially compared to something like an LD50 though obviously that's 2 emitters and not neutral white.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 2, 2015)

martinaee said:


> I know the PD40 is a *somewhat* smaller light, but I like the specs of the TK35 UE a lot more. The high of 750lm for 4 hours is nice. It's a weird format because it's thicker than a PD35... but not too much smaller than a lot of 2 18650 lights. Especially compared to something like an LD50 though obviously that's 2 emitters and not neutral white.



If I'd to choose between both, I would go for the TK35UE. Mostly because of the runtime.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 2, 2015)

Would two-26650 lights make sense? Stacked like most 2 18650 throwers are? Just wondering because I don't think I know of lights like that.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 2, 2015)

I was about to order a 2014 LD41 until I saw this new catalogue. Now I'll wait for the 2015 model. Anyone have any idea of a release date?


----------



## Ryp (Feb 2, 2015)

martinaee said:


> Would two-26650 lights make sense? Stacked like most 2 18650 throwers are? Just wondering because I don't think I know of lights like that.



EagleTac SX25L2 is a 2x26650 light.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 2, 2015)

Ryp said:


> EagleTac SX25L2 is a 2x26650 light.



Cool. That's a pack though it looks like. I wonder if we'll start seeing 2 26650 lights like there are tons of stacked 2 18650 lights.


----------



## andrew2 (Feb 4, 2015)

techwg said:


> I skipped on the 2014 model, so I am hoping for the next upgrade, which I would assume would be 1000 lumens or better since they go up over 100 each time. I assume they would need what ever is the newer LED type.



The max output of PD35 has peaked,I don't think it is possible to upgrade it to a better one


----------



## Tachead (Feb 4, 2015)

At least until more efficient drivers designs and emitters come out(they will). But, the limiting factor is going to be the single 18650 cell. Even the best of the best 18650 paired with the most efficient driver and emitter cant hold 1000+ lumens for very long. We are going to need a new battery technology as well. If you want more lumens, you are going to have to go with a light with more then one 18650 for now at least:thumbsup:


----------



## jtice (Feb 4, 2015)

The CL25R looks really nice, I might have to have one of those, any idea on pricing yet?
Nice amount of light for a decent runtime in a small package. I dont take a lantern backpacking much due to the bulk, this looks like a great option.


----------



## andrew2 (Feb 6, 2015)

Tachead said:


> At least until more efficient drivers designs and emitters come out(they will). But, the limiting factor is going to be the single 18650 cell. Even the best of the best 18650 paired with the most efficient driver and emitter cant hold 1000+ lumens for very long. We are going to need a new battery technology as well. If you want more lumens, you are going to have to go with a light with more then one 18650 for now at least:thumbsup:



Yes,I agree with you,this is why there is no flashlight with one 18650 battery can reach 1000 lumens


----------



## newbie66 (Feb 7, 2015)

Perhaps IMR cells can maintain 1000+ lumens for much longer.


----------



## thedoc007 (Feb 7, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> Yes,I agree with you,this is why there is no flashlight with one 18650 battery can reach 1000 lumens



That is incorrect...in fact there are MANY lights that can do 1000 lumens on one cell. There are a few lights (modded) that can do about DOUBLE that, in fact, still with a single 18650. The question is not whether they can do it...the question is for how long?


----------



## thedoc007 (Feb 7, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> Perhaps IMR cells can maintain 1000+ lumens for much longer.



Afraid not. Some of the best IMR/INR/hybrid cells may give you a slight edge...but with lower capacity, pulling multiple amps means IMR cells won't do it for long either. Lithium-ion (of any flavor) simply doesn't have a flat discharge curve. Until a new chemistry comes along, short runtime at high drive levels is just reality. Using a driver that has to boost voltage to power the LED also means it will be less efficient.


----------



## newbie66 (Feb 7, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Afraid not. Some of the best IMR/INR/hybrid cells may give you a slight edge...but with lower capacity, pulling multiple amps means IMR cells won't do it for long either. Lithium-ion (of any flavor) simply doesn't have a flat discharge curve. Until a new chemistry comes along, short runtime at high drive levels is just reality. Using a driver that has to boost voltage to power the LED also means it will be less efficient.



Aww


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Feb 7, 2015)

jtice said:


> The CL25R looks really nice, I might have to have one of those, any idea on pricing yet?
> Nice amount of light for a decent runtime in a small package. I dont take a lantern backpacking much due to the bulk, this looks like a great option.



Thats what I want to know, but cant find any info about CL25R.


----------



## andrew2 (Feb 10, 2015)

HighlanderNorth said:


> Thats what I want to know, but cant find any info about CL25R.



Check out fenix 2015 product catalog,you could find the details about CL25R


----------



## sonofjesse (Feb 10, 2015)

The CL25R looks cool, maybe we can seen them soon? Get a review


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 11, 2015)

Im still waiting, for a new fenix Ultrathrower, that has a reach of over 1000 meters.

Or a new light, with over 5000 lumens. Fenix still has nothing special to offer...no monster-ultrathrower, of 1000 meters plus throw......and no other special light.


----------



## LessDark (Feb 11, 2015)

Nothing special to offer? They have the best thrower with a reflector available, the TK61. Give it to vinh for a slight mod and you have the best. 
They also have the first MTG2 on a single battery that I know of, the PD40. 
Not to mention the great TK75 which is one of the best alround lights.



RemcoM said:


> Im still waiting, for a new fenix Ultrathrower, that has a reach of over 1000 meters.
> 
> Or a new light, with over 5000 lumens. Fenix still has nothing special to offer...no monster-ultrathrower, of 1000 meters plus throw......and no other special light.


----------



## w8kbrder (Feb 12, 2015)

Patiently waiting on that new camping lantern. Fenix responded to me on facebook...said they did not have a release date yet but most likely sometime after March.


----------



## vaidas mince (Feb 12, 2015)

LD 75 looks realy cool!!


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm liking that CL25R camping lantern. Looks like it will be just the ticket. Might get a couple, depending on price.


----------



## 18650 (Feb 13, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Im still waiting, for a new fenix Ultrathrower, that has a reach of over 1000 meters. Or a new light, with over 5000 lumens. Fenix still has nothing special to offer...no monster-ultrathrower, of 1000 meters plus throw......and no other special light.


 Not everyone is looking to mount something on their car.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 13, 2015)

Uh oh....


----------



## martinaee (Feb 13, 2015)

Speaking of monster throwers though. The TK61 already is a monster thrower.... but has anyone de-domed a stock TK61? How does that compare to the new ultra throw de-domed Olights?

Since the TK61 seems to do as well as the de-domed M2X-UT would a de-domed TK61 beat it immensely or was the reflector on the M2X-UT specifically designed for the de-domed xm-l2? Or would it even make that much of a difference either way? I personally think unless you can keep increasing the output at the same time significantly it's kind of dumb to just keep making a light throw EVEN further... Now if we can get say 3000 lumens and get it to throw like a TK61....


----------



## kj2 (Feb 13, 2015)

TK15C, LD52R, UC30, CL25R, and LD75C


----------



## ven (Feb 13, 2015)

Awesome kj2,the middle 3 have my attention the cl25r the most for camping during the summer.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hope the UC30 has an illuminated button....Not only a charging indicator...


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 15, 2015)

Loving the lantern. Is the tint warm or at least neutral in real life, I hope?


----------



## angerdan (Feb 15, 2015)

As the CL20 has 9 neutral white LEDs, i guess the CL25R will also be neutral white.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 15, 2015)

Phaserburn said:


> Loving the lantern. Is the tint warm or at least neutral in real life, I hope?





angerdan said:


> As the CL20 has 9 neutral white LEDs, i guess the CL25R will also be neutral white.



We will soon know


----------



## spankone (Feb 19, 2015)

Do we have any more details on the uc30?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 19, 2015)

spankone said:


> Do we have any more details on the uc30?



Not that I know off, but hopefully it will come soon.


----------



## Rahat1 (Feb 19, 2015)

kj75 said:


> I found the 2015 catalog:http://www.fenixlight.ch/Photos/catalogue.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was really a nice find. They are really good. I like them too.


----------



## spankone (Feb 19, 2015)

Looks like a rechargeable e35.


----------



## andrew2 (Feb 26, 2015)

New headlamp HL30 2015.


----------



## Yamabushi (Feb 27, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> New headlamp HL30 2015.


Just a minor upgrade, if that. The 2014 version had a 200 lumen Turbo mode; the 2015 has a 230 lumen Burst mode. Usually "Burst" is a shorter runtime before stepdown than "Turbo".


----------



## kj2 (Feb 27, 2015)

Compared specs between both, and there isn't much difference. Do like the extra blink red mode


----------



## w8kbrder (Feb 27, 2015)

LessDark said:


> Nothing special to offer? They have the best thrower with a reflector available, the TK61. Give it to vinh for a slight mod and you have the best.



What is this mod u speak of and how much does one charge to do this mod for u?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 27, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> What is this mod u speak of and how much does one charge to do this mod for u?



Check out his sub-forum section, or use the search bar and search for: Fenix TK61 V4


----------



## Yamabushi (Feb 27, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Compared specs between both, and there isn't much difference. Do like the extra blink red mode



Aside from the blinking red:

HL30 2014: 5 minutes @ 200 lumens before stepdown to 100 lumens
HL30 2015: 3 minutes @ 230 lumens before stepdown to 140 lumens

I don't know if this is a change or just an oversight in the photos but the 2015 version does not appear to include a top strap. I'm not sure if it's useful.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 28, 2015)

Judging by the picture, the HL30 2015 still has a top strap attachment so it will include it. When I use it with lithium batteries, I find I don't need the top strap at all, even when running.


----------



## andrew2 (Mar 2, 2015)

Yamabushi said:


> Just a minor upgrade, if that. The 2014 version had a 200 lumen Turbo mode; the 2015 has a 230 lumen Burst mode. Usually "Burst" is a shorter runtime before stepdown than "Turbo".



Using AA battery,so it can not be much brighter than the old one


----------



## TheBelgian (Mar 2, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Compared specs between both, and there isn't much difference. Do like the extra blink red mode


I don't like that they changed to buttons. I got the old for my dad because the separate on/off and mode button make for less ambiguous controls. Now one button for white and one button dedicated to red, which seems a bit over the top considering the relative unimportance of the red 5mm LED.
Maybe they wanted the controsl similar to the HP40H.


----------



## jlg (Mar 4, 2015)

I ask Fenix about the released date for the BT30R and BC30R.

Here is there answer : "BT30R will be released in the late March,and BC30R will be next month."


I was waiting for the BT30R but now i will have to wait the BC30R to know how is nice to have a screen


----------



## kj2 (Mar 6, 2015)

IWA 2015 - Fenix BC30R with Digital display: http://youtu.be/JstZNpuMAJA


----------



## kj2 (Mar 6, 2015)

IWA 2015 - Fenix TK15C: http://youtu.be/mpj0S0KaepY


----------



## kj2 (Mar 6, 2015)

IWA 2015 - Fenix LD75 C (Color): http://youtu.be/whsknVdOR80


----------



## Joys_R_us (Mar 8, 2015)

jlg said:


> I ask Fenix about the released date for the BT30R and BC30R.
> 
> Here is there answer : "BT30R will be released in the late March,and BC30R will be next month."
> 
> ...



Whom did you ask at Fenix ? Can you ask him for CL25R too, please ?


----------



## andrew2 (Mar 11, 2015)

Joys_R_us said:


> Whom did you ask at Fenix ? Can you ask him for CL25R too, please ?



Send a message to fenix facebook, someone will reply to you.


----------



## Joys_R_us (Mar 11, 2015)

Don't laugh at me but I am not a Facebook member/user...:ironic:


----------



## Ryp (Mar 11, 2015)

Joys_R_us said:


> Don't laugh at me but I am not a Facebook member/user...:ironic:



Neither am I, I don't do social media.


----------



## ven (Mar 11, 2015)

Ryp said:


> Neither am I, I don't do social media.




+1 to that,i avoid like the plague..................

Is annoying when comps etc are only on face ache


----------



## charlieplanb (Mar 11, 2015)

+1


ven said:


> +1 to that,i avoid like the plague..................
> 
> Is annoying when comps etc are only on face ache


----------



## andrew2 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ryp said:


> Neither am I, I don't do social media.



OK,that's just a suggestion,I think it is the fastest way to contact with others.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 15, 2015)

Fenix tells me, they'll release the UC30 this afternoon.


----------



## kj75 (Mar 16, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Fenix tells me, they'll release the UC30 this afternoon.



Thanks for the info, it's on their webpage now:

http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1161&tid=12&cid=1#.VQar0Y6G83k


----------



## kj75 (Mar 16, 2015)

The LD75C is also up:

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1162&tid=10&cid=1#.VQaw_Y6G83k






with (new) powerlevel indicator


----------



## KelDG (Mar 16, 2015)

Compared to the UC35 is the UC30 just 20mm shorter and a couple of the lower modes just a bit lower?

I can't see any other difference, is there?

I really wanted the UC35 but (for me) it was much too long for a 18650 light glad to see this one is much shorter.

(Edited because I'm a moron, thought it was only 5mm shorter, this is great)


----------



## Yamabushi (Mar 16, 2015)

KelDG said:


> Compared to the UC35 is the UC30 just 20mm shorter and a couple of the lower modes just a bit lower?
> 
> I can't see any other difference, is there?
> 
> ...


UC30 doesn't have a tailswitch. That's why it's shorter.


----------



## w8kbrder (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok so where are we at? Last I checked in, I was told the camping lantern was arriving sometime in early march. Any news on that thing?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 16, 2015)

UC30 is also not waterproof with the USB cover open. UC35 is.


----------



## MikeP. (Mar 16, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> Ok so where are we at? Last I checked in, I was told the camping lantern was arriving sometime in early march. Any news on that thing?



+1. Waiting in anticipation for this lantern.


----------



## KelDG (Mar 16, 2015)

Yamabushi said:


> UC30 doesn't have a tailswitch. That's why it's shorter.



Ah, no problem there for me not really bothered about that as long as there isa lockout of some kind.



Infinite Zero said:


> UC30 is also not waterproof with the USB cover open. UC35 is.



That is a shame, I would not trust a rubber plug after a fair bit of use, especially the kind of rain we have here.


----------



## night.hoodie (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't want to complain too loudly because Fenix impresses the heck out of me, and I think is a far better value in LED than SureFire, especially in compact models. But why is there only a single light in stainless? Hopefully, they will notice how popular the E05ss is and offer more models in stainless, such as the LD09, LD02 and E15, which I am hesitant to purchase immeditely due to the softness of aluminum and tendency for wear and stripping threads. It would be lovely to see some models in Ti and Cu as well. Can anyone argue why aluminum is the best material for Fenix?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 16, 2015)

night.hoodie said:


> Can anyone argue why aluminum is the best material for Fenix?


Probably price and potential sale market.


----------



## ven (Mar 16, 2015)

Not just fenix but most manufactures,strong enough,light weight,good heat properties,easy to manufacture/CNC. 

Other materials would add weight or cost,maybe not an issue for some,but for the general consumer it would be.

I would be happy though if they did limited editions like Ti versions of some of the best sellers. The stainless e05ss is a great light,tad on heavy side but benefits of chip free and looking like new after months of use counters the weight..........for me anyway.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 16, 2015)

kj75 said:


> The LD75C is also up:


kj75, on your question about instant turbo


----------



## ven (Mar 16, 2015)

I guess i am alone on this one,but the ld75 does absolutely nothing for me:tinfoil:

Even the lantern has my up most interest right now.................


----------



## kj2 (Mar 16, 2015)

ven said:


> I guess i am alone on this one,but the ld75 does absolutely nothing for me:tinfoil:
> 
> Even the lantern has my up most interest right now.................


ven... are you doing well??? 
It's a cool light. Not blowing our minds with super duper long runtimes and 10000+ output, but still.. 
Or did you expect more of it?...


----------



## kj2 (Mar 16, 2015)

Specific threads for the LD75C and UC30:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...NEW*-Fenix-LD75C-4200-Lumen-Colour-Flashlight

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?399001-*NEW*-Fenix-UC30-Rechargeable-Flashlight


----------



## ven (Mar 16, 2015)

kj2 said:


> ven... are you doing well???
> It's a cool light. Not blowing your minds with super duper long runtimes and 10000+ output, but still..




Think its the colours which have no interest,the fussy looking UI buttons,the actual size/form too . Imho the tk75 just is the better choice still.............years on,the tk75vn by a long way in output too.

Thats me though and yes i am a fan of fenix,of all the well know brands,Fenix right now is up there as one of my fav,if not fav

Maybe if i did not have the tk75vn i would have some interest(providing in did not know about it) .


----------



## kj2 (Mar 16, 2015)

ven said:


> Think its the colours which have no interest,the fussy looking UI buttons,the actual size/form too . Imho the tk75 just is the better choice still.............years on,the tk75vn by a long way in output too.
> 
> Thats me though and yes i am a fan of fenix,of all the well know brands,Fenix right now is up there as one of my fav,if not fav
> 
> Maybe if i did not have the tk75vn i would have some interest(providing in did not know about it) .



Color leds might not be for everyone, indeed. I too wonder how much use it will get. Specially for this size light.
The TK75 is still rocking and hope Fenix will release a led-update with higher output and, specially and, longer runtime.


----------



## ven (Mar 16, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Color leds might not be for everyone, indeed. I too wonder how much use it will get. Specially for this size light.
> The TK75 is still rocking and hope Fenix will release a led-update with higher output and, specially and, longer runtime.



+1 and more so with the newer XHPs ,maybe. I love the xp-l right now for a nice cool white.................or ones i have anyway. The U3s in my tm06 are a perfect creamy white. 

Justins latest tk75vn figures are awesome
*Fenix Tk75vn70 XHP70
Sony vtc5
10,[email protected] turn on
[email protected] 30sec
4528 high
328 mid
38 low
Throw - 107,000 Lux

Fenix Tk75vn50 XHP50
Sony vtc5
[email protected] turn on
[email protected] 30sec
2949 high
101 mid
18 low
Throw - 138,000 Lux
*

That would be my choice before the ld75 by a long long way..........again thats me though


----------



## night.hoodie (Mar 16, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Probably price and potential sale market.





ven said:


> Not just fenix but most manufactures,strong enough,light weight,good heat properties,easy to manufacture/CNC.
> 
> Other materials would add weight or cost,maybe not an issue for some,but for the general consumer it would be.
> 
> I would be happy though if they did limited editions like Ti versions of some of the best sellers. The stainless e05ss is a great light,tad on heavy side but benefits of chip free and looking like new after months of use counters the weight..........for me anyway.



So, these reasons do not stop Fenix from their substantial R&D, from creating a complex system of digital regulation, current controlled lights, with TIR optics, etc... everything is high end, but it prevents them from using anything but the cheapest possible material for housing the light system? If this is a terrible analogy, my apologies, but its a little like a sport luxury BMW, that spares no expense in trapping the driver in pure sporty luxury... then uses plastic door handles. I'm exaggerating, because obviously aluminum has decent properties, one would wonder if they didn't have aluminum models, why not? But I don't see how they are prevented from having some other models in stainless since they already have one, and further, they have had other models in titanium in the past which are now commanding ridiculous prices. Frankly from a business perspective, they have way too many models, though they are not suffering that way in today's economy, they appear superficially a little bit like Apple before the return of Steve Jobs and the purging of so many multiple model lines for the streamlined profitable simplicity of having 5 instead of 20. I'm not any sort of MBA, and have no real acumen in business, so its just my uniformed and arrogant opinion.


----------



## ven (Mar 16, 2015)

I would like some ti versions,the output would have to be limited,i would love a ti pd35 for an edc,however much over 400lm would possibly be troublesome or very short run times at 960lm. But i am with you on other materials,imho stainless is a little heavy for any 18650 light,of course more so for multi cell,and again,potential heat issues with larger outputs.

Then there is cost,in uk £60 for a pd35 or £200-£300 maybe for a ti version............as much as i want a ti,i would save my money and resort to the alloy version.Of course that is my opinion,people who can afford it may think different but i am sure the majority of fenix buyers would be happy with the substantial savings.........again imo


----------



## 18650 (Mar 17, 2015)

night.hoodie said:


> So, these reasons do not stop Fenix from their substantial R&D, from creating a complex system of digital regulation, current controlled lights, with TIR optics, etc... everything is high end, but it prevents them from using anything but the cheapest possible material for housing the light system? If this is a terrible analogy, my apologies, but its a little like a sport luxury BMW, that spares no expense in trapping the driver in pure sporty luxury... then uses plastic door handles. I'm exaggerating, because obviously aluminum has decent properties, one would wonder if they didn't have aluminum models, why not? But I don't see how they are prevented from having some other models in stainless since they already have one, and further, they have had other models in titanium in the past which are now commanding ridiculous prices. Frankly from a business perspective, they have way too many models, though they are not suffering that way in today's economy, they appear superficially a little bit like Apple before the return of Steve Jobs and the purging of so many multiple model lines for the streamlined profitable simplicity of having 5 instead of 20. I'm not any sort of MBA, and have no real acumen in business, so its just my uniformed and arrogant opinion.


 All materials have tradeoffs. Aluminum has the fewest and also happens to be the cheapest.


----------



## thedoc007 (Mar 17, 2015)

night.hoodie said:


> I'm not any sort of MBA, and have no real acumen in business, so its just my uniformed and arrogant opinion.



Heh, this cracked me up - most people are not that honest. I'm not sure your opinion is arrogant, but I do think the cost is a very important issue that cannot be overlooked. For a keychain light (plenty of stainless examples there, and even titanium) it tends to add AT LEAST fifty percent to the cost, and often a lot more (doubling or more is not uncommon). Think about what that would mean for a typical 1x18650 light. A very large increase in price, for (arguably) inferior performance. (Light would be heavier, a poorer conductor, and in the case of titanium, at least, threads would be far less smooth.) 

Aluminum is NOT the cheapest available material, either. Really cheap lights sometimes use plastic for the housing. Now THAT is an inferior material, at least for lights.

Look at Elzetta for an example of a high-end aluminum light...legendary reliability, and can take extreme abuse without faltering. Calling aluminum "soft" is a bit of a stretch...a properly engineered light can be VERY tough.


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 17, 2015)

Any ETA on the LD75?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 17, 2015)

don.gwapo said:


> Any ETA on the LD75?



I assume within 4-6 weeks. Just received a review sample, any with the release on their website yesterday, it can't take long.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## jlg (Mar 17, 2015)

Finally the Fenix BT30R :
http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1163&tid=14&cid=3#
http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-bt30r-rechargeable-bike-light


----------



## kj75 (Mar 19, 2015)

kj2 said:


> kj75, on your question about instant turbo



But there's mentioned momentary....that's for me light until button release. More than 1 second press will give instant turbo, not momentary.

Tested by myself


----------



## kj2 (Mar 19, 2015)

kj75 said:


> But there's mentioned momentary....that's for me light until button release. More than 1 second press will give instant turbo, not momentary.
> 
> Tested by myself



Yup. Tried that yesterday too, and it stays on.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 21, 2015)

Im waiting for a Fenix Stock dedomed TK61, just like the M2X UT of Olight.

Or a new thrower of Fenix, that has 300 kcd plus.

160 kcd, is nothing nowadays, with all the led(dedomed) and HID superthrowers, that have near, or over 1000 kcd.

Only the Dedomed TK61 of vinh, is a real beast, with 700 kcd, and the Nitecore TM36, with over 300 kcd.


----------



## fenix1 (Mar 25, 2015)

kj75 said:


> But there's mentioned momentary....that's for me light until button release. More than 1 second press will give instant turbo, not momentary.
> 
> Tested by myself



Press and hold the button with sun icon for 1 second to activate turbo mode directly. To return to previous condition, just press the button again.


----------



## kj75 (Mar 26, 2015)

fenix1 said:


> Press and hold the button with sun icon for 1 second to activate turbo mode directly. To return to previous condition, just press the button again.



Yes, works fine, but momentary is for me: directly off after button release. 
LD75C has only instant, not momentary


----------



## tjh (Mar 26, 2015)

Has there been any word on when the new LD41 w/ 960 Lumens will be released?


----------



## w8kbrder (Mar 27, 2015)

Or the new camping light?


----------



## hivoltage (Mar 27, 2015)

Yep, I want that camp light too.


----------



## Joys_R_us (Mar 27, 2015)

Also waiting fo the CL25R

it doesnt even need to be rechargeable. Would like to charge my batteries with my own equipment and this omission would make the lamp cheaper. Who can use a USB charger while camping etc anyhow ?


----------



## markr6 (Mar 27, 2015)

Joys_R_us said:


> Also waiting fo the CL25R
> 
> it doesnt even need to be rechargeable. Would like to charge my batteries with my own equipment and this omission would make the lamp cheaper. Who can use a USB charger while camping etc anyhow ?



I'm not into lamps, but this one looks great. I also agree with recharging and wanting to use my own charger. I guess if I were going on vacation or something, I wouldn't want to haul my big VP2 charger around though. But I would most likely just take a spare cell.


----------



## hivoltage (Mar 28, 2015)

When are these suppose to hit the stores?


----------



## andrew2 (Mar 30, 2015)

Joys_R_us said:


> Also waiting fo the CL25R
> 
> it doesnt even need to be rechargeable. Would like to charge my batteries with my own equipment and this omission would make the lamp cheaper. Who can use a USB charger while camping etc anyhow ?



Maybe it is necessary if you don't have a charger or you don't want to bring one with you,I think.


----------



## Joys_R_us (Mar 31, 2015)

Then you have to carry a laptop or USB charger (if there are any electrical sockets in the landscape  )with you. Unrealistic, I think. Better to carry a spare battery...

I just think that constructing a lamp with a rechargeable battery or 2xCR123 in the same compartment makes things complicated and expensive with no big advantages achieved (see above). How to make sure somebody won't try to recharge the CR123s by mistake ?


----------



## fenix1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Joys_R_us said:


> Then you have to carry a laptop or USB charger (if there are any electrical sockets in the landscape  )with you. Unrealistic, I think. Better to carry a spare battery...
> 
> I just think that constructing a lamp with a rechargeable battery or 2xCR123 in the same compartment makes things complicated and expensive with no big advantages achieved (see above). How to make sure somebody won't try to recharge the CR123s by mistake ?



The light will not charge if you put into a CR123A battery,so it is safe.


----------



## Joys_R_us (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi Fenix1,

as you are still alive, you might pleeeeeaaase also answer the question when this lantern will be available in shops ?!

and at what price...


----------



## w8kbrder (Apr 6, 2015)

fenix1 said:


> The light will not charge if you put into a CR123A battery,so it is safe.



Wait....so the camping light is only rechargeable? No option to remove batteries and replace with another fresh set? 

This may be the deciding factor on buying this light now. Im not taking a lamp into the woods with only the option to recharge it via usb should it run out. Thats stupid.


----------



## TheBelgian (Apr 6, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> Wait....so the camping light is only rechargeable? No option to remove batteries and replace with another fresh set?
> 
> This may be the deciding factor on buying this light now. Im not taking a lamp into the woods with only the option to recharge it via usb should it run out. Thats stupid.



They didn't say that. They only said that it won't recharge with a cr123a installed, I think implying you can run it on 18650 (which will recharge) or 2 x cr123a (which won't), user replaceable. This is only conjecture ofcourse.


----------



## MaxBeam (Apr 7, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> Wait....so the camping light is only rechargeable? No option to remove batteries and replace with another fresh set?
> 
> This may be the deciding factor on buying this light now. Im not taking a lamp into the woods with only the option to recharge it via usb should it run out. Thats stupid.





TheBelgian said:


> They didn't say that. They only said that it won't recharge with a cr123a installed, I think implying you can run it on 18650 (which will recharge) or 2 x cr123a (which won't), user replaceable. This is only conjecture ofcourse.



The battery and charging information is in post #1.


----------



## SubLGT (Apr 9, 2015)

Palaeoboy said:


> Actually I think that feature will spoil the intended purpose of this light.
> 
> I purchased the CL20 just to try it out and its been the most handy light I have bought in ages although the base battery door could do with a redesign which Fenix has actually said they are addressing in another thread. I am now really enthusiastic about Fenix announcement of other lantern offerings. I will definitely try the CL25R but I so see some problems with it and the moonlight mode one is at the top of the list. Im not a one lumen fan at the best of times but in a heavily diffused lantern the only thing is going to illuminate is itself so you know where it is in the dark. In a tent therefore this thing only kicks in at 50 lumens which is too bright when its right there above your head hanging in a dome tent. The 8 Lumen start of the CL20 is perfect for this with its next mode 50 Lumens. If you need a night light style mode to prevent any initial disorientation you can get in pitch black camping conditions the red mode of the CL20 offers that.
> 
> ...



Brightguy.com has the CL20 on sale for $30, until April 12. Promo code is "Promo4".


----------



## fenix1 (Apr 12, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> Wait....so the camping light is only rechargeable? No option to remove batteries and replace with another fresh set?
> 
> This may be the deciding factor on buying this light now. Im not taking a lamp into the woods with only the option to recharge it via usb should it run out. Thats stupid.



Hi w8kbrder,CL25R can use 18650 battery (which can recharge) and CR123A batteries(which will not recharge).


----------



## Joys_R_us (Apr 13, 2015)

fenix1 said:


> Hi w8kbrder,CL25R can use 18650 battery (which can recharge) and CR123A batteries(which will not recharge).



Nope, it cannot recharge anything because it DOES NOT EXIST !


----------



## chuckhov (Apr 13, 2015)

"Nope, it cannot recharge anything because it DOES NOT EXIST !"


It's Cheaper that way...

When it 'does' exist, then 'I'm gonna have to get me one'

18650, Neutral white... I don't see anything not to like!

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## kj75 (Apr 15, 2015)

Fenix has released two updates:

*LD41-2015 version:*







http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1165&tid=10&cid=1#.VS4_UvmsU3k

*TK35-2015 version:*






http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1166&tid=8&cid=1#.VS4_fvmsU3k


----------



## markr6 (Apr 15, 2015)

kj75 said:


> Fenix has released two updates:
> 
> *TK35-2015 version:*
> 
> ...



Good...drive down the price of the TK35UE on my wishlist?


----------



## kj2 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice updates but don't like the 'wave' on the TK35.


----------



## ven (Apr 15, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Good...drive down the price of the TK35UE on my wishlist?




+1


I like "up grades" for that exact reason :laughing: brings down the "old"......."so last year" models that are perfectly fine


----------



## 18650 (Apr 15, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Good...drive down the price of the TK35UE on my wishlist?


 Doubtful. The UE seems to be a special edition with a more expensive emitter.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 16, 2015)

18650 said:


> Doubtful. The UE seems to be a special edition with a more expensive emitter.



Yeah I was mostly joking unfortunately. *PD32UE *still holding or INCREASING in price!


----------



## ragnarok164 (Apr 16, 2015)

Anyone notice the 2015 TK35 is more compact than the old one?


----------



## chuckhov (Apr 16, 2015)

I did. - Wonder what's up with that?

Quite a bit lighter too...

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## kj2 (Apr 17, 2015)

ragnarok164 said:


> Anyone notice the 2015 TK35 is more compact than the old one?


Yeah, found that out too, yesterday. Smaller dimensions maybe preferred by some, it does lose throw. 
Runtimes have been improved thought, which I mostly like


----------



## martinaee (Apr 17, 2015)

They should have made the "new" LD41 300 lumen high mode to get an extra hour or two run time. 400 lumens is nice, but for only 2 hours and 45 minutes? Come on ... it's 2015. I hate when we as flashaholics can obviously see the numbers boosting game being played by some of these light makers. There isn't that much of a difference between around 300 and 450 or so, but definitely a much better run time with the former. Also the turbo is great... but for one hour? Ugh... Get the earlier versions of the LD41 in my opinion.


----------



## martinaee (Apr 17, 2015)

Is that new TK35 really smaller? That would be interesting to get a version that small, but with an MT-G2. I would consider getting that.


----------



## andrew2 (Apr 20, 2015)

martinaee said:


> Is that new TK35 really smaller? That would be interesting to get a version that small, but with an MT-G2. I would consider getting that.



The new TK35 is smaller than the UE edition,according to the parameters.You mean you want the new TK35 with a MT-G2?


----------



## fenix1 (Apr 22, 2015)

martinaee said:


> Is that new TK35 really smaller? That would be interesting to get a version that small, but with an MT-G2. I would consider getting that.


 
TK35 2015 is shorter than TK35UE.


----------



## andrew2 (Apr 26, 2015)

Joys_R_us said:


> Hi Fenix1,
> 
> as you are still alive, you might pleeeeeaaase also answer the question when this lantern will be available in shops ?!
> 
> and at what price...



Maybe by the beginning of next month,they replied on facebook.


----------



## Joys_R_us (Apr 27, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> Maybe by the beginning of next month,they replied on facebook.



thx, could you post a link ? I couldn't find it. (I am no facebook user) :thinking:


----------



## MikeP. (Apr 29, 2015)

Fenix has stated the CL25R will be released in the middle of May.

https://www.facebook.com/fenixproducts


----------



## kj2 (Apr 29, 2015)

MikeP. said:


> Fenix has stated the CL25R will be released in the middle of May.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/fenixproducts



Great! Nice birthday gift for myself


----------



## w8kbrder (Apr 29, 2015)

MikeP. said:


> Fenix has stated the CL25R will be released in the middle of May.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/fenixproducts



Good grief its about time! So what were the final specs on it? Red light still a pulse only option?


----------



## andrew2 (May 3, 2015)

Joys_R_us said:


> thx, could you post a link ? I couldn't find it. (I am no facebook user) :thinking:



Sorry,there is no link as I just sent a private message.


----------



## angerdan (May 4, 2015)

Joys_R_us said:


> thx, could you post a link ? I couldn't find it. (I am no facebook user) :thinking:


facebook.com/fenixproducts/posts/801634336589490


----------



## redtruck (May 7, 2015)

Fenix PD25 was posted on Facebook. Looks like a PD22UE but with the metal mode button and fins from the PD40. 

Not bad.


----------



## kj2 (May 7, 2015)




----------



## redtruck (May 7, 2015)

Should have with to the website to look, another new light.

LD11, 300 lumens on 14500 (and tailstand). 
http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1171&tid=10&cid=1#.VUuEY5go670

PD25 link
http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1170&tid=9&cid=1#.VUuEY5go670


----------



## markr6 (May 7, 2015)

redtruck said:


> Fenix PD25 was posted on Facebook. Looks like a PD22UE but with the metal mode button and fins from the PD40.
> 
> Not bad.



Oh you beat me to it...though maybe I'd beat kj2 for once  Looks pretty nice!

LD11 runtimes suck on 14500!


----------



## kj2 (May 7, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Oh you beat me to it...though maybe I'd beat kj2 for once  Looks pretty nice!
> 
> LD11 runtimes suck on 14500!


Have to work thru the week. Not that on-top of the game anymore


----------



## markr6 (May 7, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Have to work thru the week. Not that on-top of the game anymore



LOL! You did show me that LD11 for the first time, though.


----------



## hazza (May 7, 2015)

Well spotted guys, this is turning out to be a good year for new Fenix lights! 

Hmm, I'll be interested to see if the PD25 is really much different to the PD22UE. I'm assuming the 550 lumens is from a 16340?

Even if the LD11 isn't hugely exciting in it's own right, it signals to me that Fenix are starting to take on the customer demand for lights compatible with li-ion other than 18650. This has got to be a good thing in the long run.


----------



## Ryp (May 7, 2015)

Huh, still no moonlight mode.


----------



## RemcoM (May 7, 2015)

Im waiting for a Fenix Stock dedomed TK61, with 400 kcd or so.

Something, what Olight did, with their M2X UT Javelot


----------



## night.hoodie (May 7, 2015)

Ryp said:


> Huh, still no moonlight mode.



I think maybe you mean firefly... I know its fruitless, because of how language evolves, but I'm hoping to get words and meanings to stay still. It is very very common now to see comments referencing a moonlight mode, and there is at least one manufacturer that uses this word, moonlight, to describe their subluminal mode. But that's the wrong word, making its use to describe what the user intended kind of a malapropism, but not really... just the incorrect word. Moonlight mode is a battery mode not a built-in mode of a flashlight. It describes the waning battery's effect on the flashlight its used in. I think really its just that we're all romantic about flashlights, and we like the Moon and its light. But your "moonlight" mode, proper, if it is a flashlight mode, is really about 8-12lm, not subliminal... like a firefly is. Please excuse my pedantic cries and very tiny fist-shaking for the Moon-shattering epistemological importance of semantics. Carry on.

---
and I like that LD11... and though I didn't know if it existed, or its name, but I was looking for it when Fenix released their catalog


----------



## Ryp (May 7, 2015)

^ TIL. Thanks bud. I recently saw someone say moonlight is a single-digit mode, and firefly is a sub-lumen mode, so I believe you're correct.


----------



## chuckhov (May 7, 2015)

Depends on the dispersion of course, but generally speaking: To 'me' Moonlight means 1lm or more, while Firefly is below that.

JMHO,
-Chuck


----------



## night.hoodie (May 7, 2015)

Ryp said:


> ^ TIL. Thanks bud. I recently saw someone say moonlight is a single-digit mode, and firefly is a sub-lumen mode, so I believe you're correct.



appreciated! I believe there are many that will either completely agree but continue to "grab" the wrong word, but won't care because they still got to say or think "Moon," which in fact probably has a very small endorphan release, a tiny chemical reward somehow... or a possible argument might arise that has similar merits to changing the name of North Dakota to just Dakota because somehow "North" translates to less revenue for tourism there. "We like our favorite mode, and we like the Moon, and we started using "moonlight mode" first, so that's what it is!" Actually, a reasonable linquistic argument. But that's what it will really come down to, the desire to use the word "moonlight," without actaully considering the mode they're referencing is far closer to starlight magnitudes. Doesn't matter... they like the word. But again, I am so grateful to be able to reason with just one person.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 8, 2015)

hazza said:


> Even if the LD11 isn't hugely exciting in it's own right, it signals to me that Fenix are starting to take on the customer demand for lights compatible with li-ion other than 18650. This has got to be a good thing in the long run.


+1 It seems Fenix have started taking on-board customer feedback. 14500 compatibility, crenelation is back after the LD09, no side switch. I just wish the clip would be titanium-coated like in the older LD lights rather than bare stainless steel but this light is definitely a step into the right direction! I haven't bough a flashlight in ages and the LD11 might get shortlisted for a mid-summer purchase!


----------



## hiuintahs (May 10, 2015)

markr6 said:


> ............. LD11 runtimes suck on 14500!


 Ya, something is amiss here. PD25, 16340 mid level at 50 lumens lasts 7 hours 10 minutes while LD11, 14500 mid level at 50 lumens lasts 3 hours, 40 minutes.

The XP-G2 isn't that far off from the XP-L in efficiency is it? Or could it be a misprint or bad data or is it simply that the buck-boost driver on the LD11 isn't efficient. (I'm assuming that is the type of driver it would require). Maybe its optimized for AA :shrug:.


----------



## newbie66 (May 11, 2015)

hiuintahs said:


> Ya, something is amiss here. PD25, 16340 mid level at 50 lumens lasts 7 hours 10 minutes while LD11, 14500 mid level at 50 lumens lasts 3 hours, 40 minutes.
> 
> The XP-G2 isn't that far off from the XP-L in efficiency is it? Or could it be a misprint or bad data or is it simply that the buck-boost driver on the LD11 isn't efficient. (I'm assuming that is the type of driver it would require). Maybe its optimized for AA :shrug:.



Definitely misprint.


----------



## thedoc007 (May 11, 2015)

hiuintahs said:


> The XP-G2 isn't that far off from the XP-L in efficiency is it? Or could it be a misprint or bad data or is it simply that the buck-boost driver on the LD11 isn't efficient. (I'm assuming that is the type of driver it would require). Maybe its optimized for AA :shrug:.



It may or not be a misprint...but the XP-G2 is indeed markedly less efficient than XP-L. For a given drive level, XP-L will deliver at least fifty percent more output. At high drive currents, the difference is even larger. 

http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/Cree/LED Components and Modules/XLamp/Data and Binning/ds XPL.pdf
http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/C... Modules/XLamp/Data and Binning/XLampXPG2.pdf


----------



## SimulatedZero (May 14, 2015)

It's not a misprint. The XPL is far more efficient than the XPG2. It performs almost identically to the XML2 optically and out put wise. Just a tad more efficient


----------



## hiuintahs (May 15, 2015)

Well, I didn't quite buy the idea that the XP-L version of the PD25 has exactly twice the run time as the XP-G2 LD11 for a medium mode that is claimed to be 50 lumens for both models............so I delved into the Cree data sheets.

The XP-L like XM-L2 will be quite a bit more efficient than the XP-G2 at a higher drive level............but at a lower level like 50 lumens they are very close to each other from what I could tell via a vague interpretation on the graphs. The problem with accuracy down at this level is that there isn't written data for this low of a level and only graphs.

According to Cree's data sheet for 85 deg C:

XP-L, V5
460lm @ 1.05A
approx 145lm @ 350mA (have to interpolate from a graph)

XP-G2, R5
338lm @ 1.0A
139lm @ 350mA

Therefore, I cry foul with Fenix specification where the PD25 on medium runs exactly twice the time as the LD11 on medium........both stated to be 50 lumens. Why not 10% longer or 15% longer..........why exactly twice? I say misprint or other issue not related to the fact that one is an XP-L and the other an XP-G2.


----------



## RobertM (May 15, 2015)

The new LD11 looks pretty cool, but "Single click for ON/OFF"; Tap for output selection (when the light is turned on)." sound like it's a reverse clicky.


----------



## kj2 (May 15, 2015)

RobertM said:


> The new LD11 looks pretty cool, but "Single click for ON/OFF"; Tap for output selection (when the light is turned on)." sound like it's a reverse clicky.


The TK09 has the same interface. Really like it, and is easy to understand.


----------



## Ryp (May 15, 2015)

Any news on the LD52R?


----------



## kj2 (May 15, 2015)

Ryp said:


> Any news on the LD52R?



No word on the LD52R.


----------



## hivoltage (May 16, 2015)

So when is the CL25R Lantern going to be available? I need one!


----------



## kj2 (May 16, 2015)

hivoltage said:


> So when is the CL25R Lantern going to be available? I need one!



That one should be released in May.


----------



## hivoltage (May 16, 2015)

It's May!!!


----------



## chuckhov (May 16, 2015)

Holding your breath could be Harmful to Your Health.

-Chuck


----------



## kj2 (May 16, 2015)

hivoltage said:


> It's May!!!



Contacted Fenix about the release. Hope to receive an answer quickly.


----------



## martinaee (May 16, 2015)

kj2 said:


> No word on the LD52R.



LD25R? WHAAA? What light is that? Are there pics? Is it a rechargeable LD20 type light? Oh man... I hope so. I loved my LD20.


----------



## Ryp (May 16, 2015)

martinaee said:


> LD25R? WHAAA? What light is that? Are there pics? Is it a rechargeable LD20 type light? Oh man... I hope so. I loved my LD20.



LD52R* is the smaller rechargeable LD50. There were pictures of it posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## w8kbrder (May 17, 2015)

kj2 said:


> That one should be released in May.



We've been asking this since February.....they said mid-May. Its mid may.....no signs yet.


----------



## kj2 (May 17, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> We've been asking this since February.....they said mid-May. Its mid may.....no signs yet.


No releases in the weekend, of course  and Monday is just around the corner. Asked them, when they will release it. Hope I'll receive a response from them quickly.


----------



## kj2 (May 17, 2015)

Response from Fenix on the CL25R: it's in testing right now. Release date unsure.


----------



## w8kbrder (May 17, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Response from Fenix on the CL25R: it's in testing right now. Release date unsure.



Translation: In another 6 months


----------



## Joys_R_us (May 18, 2015)

As I wrote before, they should skip the recharging function and make it simpler and cheaper.

if they need much more time the Chinese will beat them...


----------



## chuckhov (May 18, 2015)

The Chinese will beat them?

Not a chance!



-Chuck


----------



## w8kbrder (May 18, 2015)

I think I could have sourced out some chinese manufacturing and had them reverse engineer the prototype pics .....and have a final working product faster than fenix will release that camping light


----------



## herman30 (May 18, 2015)

Joys_R_us said:


> As I wrote before, they should skip the recharging function and make it simpler and cheaper.
> if they need much more time the Chinese will beat them...



Hello! Fenix IS a Chinese company. 

*Address: 8/F, 2nd Building, DongFangMing Industrial Center, 33rd District, Bao'an, Shenzhen 518133, China*


----------



## chuckhov (May 18, 2015)

Thank you!

I tried to say that a few posts above, but it didn't work

-Chuck


----------



## martinaee (May 18, 2015)

Ryp said:


> LD52R* is the smaller rechargeable LD50. There were pictures of it posted earlier in this thread.



Ah, lol read it incorrectly.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 18, 2015)

herman30 said:


> Hello! Fenix IS a Chinese company.



Me thinks you may have missed the humour. 

Although, from Germany so it could be misconstrued


----------



## kj2 (May 18, 2015)

Fenix has renamed the LD52R, and is now called the UC52. Trail production has started.


----------



## Ryp (May 18, 2015)

Trail production  Well, looking forward to the UC52.


----------



## w8kbrder (May 19, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Fenix has renamed the LD52R, and is now called the UC52. Trail production has started.



Bummer. Not a fan of anything UC from Fenix. UC=utter crap in regards to the UC40...but just my opinion.


----------



## chuckhov (May 19, 2015)

Er... 'Ultra Compact'? 

-Chuck


----------



## hiuintahs (May 19, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> Bummer. Not a fan of anything UC from Fenix. UC=utter crap in regards to the UC40...but just my opinion.


Not sure about the utter crap part but for me I'm not a fan of built in chargers or single electronic switch lights. So I haven't even been tempted to buy a Fenix "UC" yet. Maybe if it was very deeply discounted I might try one.


----------



## jlg (May 20, 2015)

Finally the BC30R 
http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1172&tid=28&cid=3


----------



## chuckhov (May 20, 2015)

What do you do when the battery goes dead? - On the road, I mean.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## markr6 (May 20, 2015)

Very nice! I wish I still had the guts to ride at night. But crazy drivers become even crazier at night no matter the light on my bike.


----------



## angerdan (May 20, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> What do you do when the battery goes dead? - On the road, I mean.


As stated by fenix:
*Emergency lamp*
BC30R can light up at low output while being charged.

So you only have to plug in a powerbank with microUSB cable.


----------



## chuckhov (May 20, 2015)

Fenix made this light this way because it is the only way that they can be certain that you will use Their battery. For both Safety and Profit reasons, no doubt.

Other companies can make an USB Rechargeable light using standard batteries (including Fenix), but not for this one - Not for this one, that really NEEDS the ability to swap out cells on the fly.

Look at all of their other 18650 lights that are Not rechargeable - They say that "Fenix" battery is "Recommended", while All others are "Caution".

Since I would be forced into a Proprietary Battery situation with no way to swap-out batteries on the road - Fenix will be taking this ride without me.

Such a Nice Light - Really Sucks that it doesn't take standard batteries.

I read somewhere that someone thought that Fenix is heading towards Big Box Stores - I think that they are right.

Flashlights for the Unenlightened Masses... Yay!

So Disappointing...

Thank you,
-Chuck


----------



## martinaee (May 21, 2015)

Hmm... I like the built in batt with micro usb charging and dislike it at the same time. I think overall I would prefer to just be able to put 2 18650's in it. While a micro usb port will generally be good for years if you are careful plugging/unplugging I almost wonder if for such a specialty item they should have gone with a more durable plug. Since USB C is going to become a standard I wonder if that will be used with devices too... I don't know if there is a "small" version of that like with micro usb. It's more rugged and can be plugged in either way (the USB C replacement for USB 2.0/3.0 standard ports that is).

This could be nice as you could easily plug it in without worrying about the 18650's. Depends who you are. Overall I think this light is sweet.

An OLED display is NICE. That screen is going to be super legible. 140 bucks though.... so not exactly the cheapest bike light. But nice if you want something high quality and fancy with the display.


----------



## angerdan (May 21, 2015)

martinaee said:


> I don't know if there is a "small" version of that like with micro usb.


USB C already is so small that it will replace all existing plugs (A, B, mini, micro).


----------



## andrew2 (May 24, 2015)

herman30 said:


> Hello! Fenix IS a Chinese company.
> 
> *Address: 8/F, 2nd Building, DongFangMing Industrial Center, 33rd District, Bao'an, Shenzhen 518133, China*



The Chinese may means the cheap goods made in China.


----------



## martinaee (May 25, 2015)

angerdan said:


> USB C already is so small that it will replace all existing plugs (A, B, mini, micro).



Oh is it? So it's more like the Apple lighting connector for ipads/iphones, huh? Interesting. Didn't realize it was so small. Hmm that kind of concerns me about the general sturdiness of it though. The standard usb is pretty sturdy with the bent metal rectangle design. I can't see a super tiny plug being so sturdy for everything. Maybe it's just me, but I'm fine with how USB has looked, I wish they would keep the same larger size for most PC ports and make it USB 4.0 so it has the same speed technology in it. Then just replace the smaller USB versions with USB C.

If it really is supposed to be a standard I'm sure all these things have been thought of though. We'll have to see. (We'll have to C)


----------



## martinaee (May 25, 2015)

Looking at the Fenix site I forgot there is the BC30 which is basically the non-in-light rechargeable version of this BCR30 so there really is nothing to complain about not having on this rechargeable on except maybe easy swapping of your own batteries if you want and the cool OLED screen.

Can you use the burst mode switch optionally if you don't want it? AKA just leave it on high?

*Cool note: *Something I don't think anybody mentioned is this light can be powered at 200 lumens while charging. With any type of power bank that can plug into USB you could run this light all night as a camping light or emergency light. I have one of those SLA car batteries that has a USB port. I keep it topped off so it could definitely serve as yet another means of lighting if need be all night. (I have so many lights and lanterns though so I doubt I'd need it, but still cool.)


----------



## angerdan (May 25, 2015)

martinaee said:


> Something I don't think anybody mentioned is this light can be powered at 200 lumens while charging.


It's mentioned in several posts.
In comparision to most other lights a real advantage. The only front light i know whith this feature is the Busch & Müller IXON Core.
bumm.de/produkte/akku-scheinwerfer/ixon-core.html


----------



## magicstone12 (May 27, 2015)

angerdan said:


> It's mentioned in several posts.
> In comparision to most other lights a real advantage. The only front light i know whith this feature is the Busch & Müller IXON Core.
> bumm.de/produkte/akku-scheinwerfer/ixon-core.html



Sounds good,although it is not easy to get a power bank when you are out,but it is an advantage if you are at home.


----------



## martinaee (May 28, 2015)

Yeah. More of a cool bonus. Although there are a lot of the smaller portable power banks for phones/tablets/devices available now. Doesn't really make sense though with some of the great run times on a lot of lights now. Seems like a useful option for a home power outage situation.


----------



## kj2 (May 31, 2015)

Just seeing a picture on FB from Fenix, taking about the CL25R and June 5th right under it. So.. Hopefully.. it will be released very soon


----------



## 18650 (Jun 1, 2015)

In the catalogue, there's no mention of neutral in the CL25R description unlike the CL20.


----------



## newbie66 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have more faith in Fenix's estimated release date than some other manufacturers...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 1, 2015)

Just saw Fenix CL25R and BC30R for sale at my local dealer. I am getting the CL25R for my trekking needs. here are the links to those:
http://lightorati.in/fenix-cl25r-rechargeable-camping-lantern

http://lightorati.in/fenix-bc30r-rechargeable-bike-light


----------



## magicstone12 (Jun 8, 2015)

18650 said:


> In the catalogue, there's no mention of neutral in the CL25R description unlike the CL20.



It is not neutral white LEDs,there is no any mention of that.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 8, 2015)

Fenix confirmed me, white leds in the CL25R are NW.


----------



## w8kbrder (Jun 8, 2015)

So can you purchase it yet? Online stores have it in stock?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 8, 2015)

Found this on FB, in a flashlight group. Can't tell anything about it, but it does look interesting! 
Light in the back seems to have the same (rubber) skin.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 8, 2015)

A rubber-type coating makes sense on a keyring. But all those little dimples probably turn it into a lint/dirt magnet!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 8, 2015)

Looking at a bigger size of that photo, on my pc. Looks like the name is 'Fenix ES'.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hard to make out. 36, 38, E6...can't really tell even after cooking it in photoshop


----------



## kj2 (Jun 8, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Hard to make out. 36, 38, E6...can't really tell even after cooking it in photoshop


On the 1459x1080 photo I've, I can tell


----------



## kj2 (Jun 8, 2015)

So I've contacted Fenix about this photo and... It's a photoshop.. Bummer


----------



## newbie66 (Jun 9, 2015)

Bummer


----------



## kj2 (Jun 9, 2015)

kj2 said:


> So I've contacted Fenix about this photo and... It's a photoshop.. Bummer



Ok. So Fenix says it's not a Fenix light. Poster of that pics says it's not a photoshop render. Will keep following for more info.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2015)

Edit: ok, so these are computer renders. But do look nice IMO.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 10, 2015)

kj2 said:


> New photo. Unconfirmed 'prototypes'
> Have to say, these look computer renders to me.


Good grief, there goes beam shape with TIR 😕

Edit, Actually I can't believe I thought this earlier and reserve my feeling until witnessed. I can't imagine this being what I remember from early TIR on my old lights.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks like Acebeam switches.


----------



## fenix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

This is not Fenix products


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2015)

some prototypes that Fenix is developing and preparing to put on show. The LD35 (will have an adjustable beam) TIR design.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 17, 2015)

PD35??

Need more info 😀


----------



## markr6 (Jun 17, 2015)

LD35!!! I wonder if that's a 1x26650 or if it just looks that way in the photo.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> PD35??
> 
> Need more info 


Maybe a new 2015 edition


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 17, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Maybe a new 2015 edition


That has been revamped,.. I doubt just cosmetically too.
Could be wrong about that as it was pushing hard already I think.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> That has been revamped,.. I doubt just cosmetically too.
> Could be wrong about that as it was pushing hard already I think.


Could be just a improvement on the runtimes. Maybe new led (xp-l)..


----------



## TheBelgian (Jun 17, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Could be just a improvement on the runtimes. Maybe new led (xp-l)..



Please a NW option.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 17, 2015)

TheBelgian said:


> Please a NW option.



+1. But I gave up on Fenix a long time ago, other than a few instances. So I'm not holding my breath.

I thought the PD32UE was a big hit. I just have a hard time arguing with 5000K. Perfect compromise if you only going to sell one.


----------



## A.G. Host (Jun 19, 2015)

....................


----------



## KevinL (Jun 19, 2015)

Where is that USB-rechargeable pack for the TK75? I remember it was called something like the ARP-L2 or ARP-L5 and that'd have been pretty sweet to own. I'm a fan of USB rechargeable lights; don't see why it can't be done - we no longer swap battery packs for our phones, do we  

And I'm still a fan even though I had a UC45 microUSB connector fail on me. Life happens, first Fenix (out of a couple of dozen that I've owned.. addict indeed) to give problems in ten years. Once in ten.. I think I got lucky. And that's why we always have a spare.  my UC35 is now picking up the slack!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 19, 2015)

KevinL said:


> Where is that USB-rechargeable pack for the TK75? I remember it was called something like the ARP-L2 or ARP-L5 and that'd have been pretty sweet to own. I'm a fan of USB rechargeable lights; don't see why it can't be done - we no longer swap battery packs for our phones, do we


Well.. It doesn't come http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?401228-In-light-charging


----------



## KevinL (Jun 20, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Well.. It doesn't come http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?401228-In-light-charging



Ah! Thanks for enlightening me  I am just catching up on the lighting world after a long absence, so I missed that thread. 

It's a pity, I was looking forward to that.. but never mind, there are other lights


----------



## frosty (Jun 20, 2015)

The head on the pd35 looks the same as the new pd25. So possibly an xp-l.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 20, 2015)

Any other info on the TK16? It looks like there is no side switch so I'm wondering if it might be a worthy successor to the original TK12. If that's the case I'll gladly buy 2 or 3!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 20, 2015)

Labrador72 said:


> Any other info on the TK16? It looks like there is no side switch so I'm wondering if it might be a worthy successor to the original TK12. If that's the case I'll gladly buy 2 or 3!


Have contacted Fenix, and there is no additional info they can give.


----------



## dmourati (Jun 21, 2015)

I bought my brother a PD 32 last year for Christmas for $54. How'd I do?


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 21, 2015)

dmourati said:


> I bought my brother a PD 32 last year for Christmas for $54. How'd I do?


For the time frame, sounds like it was a deal.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 21, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Have contacted Fenix, and there is no additional info they can give.


Thank you KJ2! : )
I guess we'll have to wait a few more weeks!


----------



## tempestv6 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks, Would love to see reviews on LD75


----------



## photon_released (Jun 23, 2015)

That TK76 light is crazy looking!

I always have mixed feelings about lights like that. That are so cool to look at and really appeal to my inner 9 y/o, but they are so silly in function that it makes it slight harder to purchase them. I would feel a little silly taking that thing for an evening dog walk...


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2015)

tempestv6 said:


> Thanks, Would love to see reviews on LD75


Here you go :wave: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...L2-XM-L-color-4x-18650-8x-CR123a-4200-lumens)


----------



## kj2 (Jun 24, 2015)

http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1174&tid=9&cid=1#


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 24, 2015)

kj2 said:


> http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1174&tid=9&cid=1#


+1
KJ2

PD35 Tac huh, interesting.

I need that.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 24, 2015)

Interesting. Seems like the metal switch will be even harder to quickly find now. I was hoping for a NW option, but then I guess it wouldn't be tacticool. 6 Modes?!!? That's a lot of clicking!


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 24, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Interesting. Seems like the metal switch will be even harder to quickly find now. I was hoping for a NW option, but then I guess it wouldn't be tacticool. 6 Modes?!!? That's a lot of clicking!


Depends if in Tac mode or outdoor mode.
Three clicks in Tac mode.
Turbo-strobe-low
Versus 
Turbo-high-med-low-low low-strobe
Slightly boosted run times on XP- L?

I'm keeping my 2014s, though I'll get a Tac when available most likely.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 24, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Depends if in Tac mode or outdoor mode.
> Three clicks in Tac mode.
> Turbo-strobe-low
> Versus
> ...



Yes I can certainly see the use for the tactical mode, if someone uses that often. Otherwise, the regular mode is just way too much. I NEVER use strobe; hidden is OK but not in line with regular modes.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah, I'd much rather beacon mode then strobe..


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 24, 2015)

Sadly enough, fenix bring out only PD35 kind of lights, but not new huge flooders, with thousands of lumens, and monsterthrowers, with 1000 meters plus throw.

But, well see in the future.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 24, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Sadly enough, fenix bring out only PD35 kind of lights, but not new huge flooders, with thousands of lumens, and monsterthrowers, with 1000 meters plus throw.
> But, well see in the future.


Flooder with 4000/6000 lumens, ok, like that too. But the market for huge throws is just zero for Fenix. We, flashaholics, are just a small percentage sales for them. Of course they listen to us, but they
aim at the general market. A example which you can read here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?401228-In-light-charging

And there are more flashlights brands out there.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 24, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Flooder with 4000/6000 lumens, ok, like that too. But the market for huge throws is just zero for Fenix. We, flashaholics, are just a small percentage sales for them. Of course they listen to us, but they
> aim at the general market. A example which you can read here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?401228-In-light-charging
> 
> And there are more flashlights brands out there.



Thank you for the information kj2.

I do like your review of the M3X UT......i soon will order one.

But i also have a PD35, which is not my favorite, but its a nice compact light, with reasonable amount of flood, and some throw.

But a favorite of mine, is the E21, which i still use alot.

You still have the E21


----------



## Ryp (Jun 24, 2015)

Still no firefly mode and no tail-standing.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 24, 2015)

Ryp said:


> Still no firefly mode and no tail-standing.


Think both those features aren't necessary on a 'tactical' light.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 24, 2015)

Of course they aren't, but it would have been nice to have them.


----------



## TheBelgian (Jun 27, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Yes I can certainly see the use for the tactical mode, if someone uses that often. Otherwise, the regular mode is just way too much. I NEVER use strobe; hidden is OK but not in line with regular modes.



The strobe is still hidden in the outdoor mode. So 5 regular modes + hold 1 sec for strobe.

Does anyone know if the TAC version replaces the 2014 version or they will be produced alongside one another? If it replaces it I ;ight just buy the 2014 now, don't like the look of the PD35 TAC.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 3, 2015)

New lights at the ISPO 2015


----------



## kj2 (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## WarRaven (Jul 3, 2015)

My wallet just croaked.
TK16 has my interest.


----------



## Ryp (Jul 3, 2015)

Finally, more photos of the UC52. That LD22 2015 edition though...


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 3, 2015)

When will the new lantern be out, the CP30R... Early 2017?


----------



## hazza (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow, I'm interested! 

Been hoping for a new RCxx light, very interested in the CP30R after the awesome CL25R, and intrigued by that 26650 light!


----------



## torchflux (Jul 4, 2015)

kj2 said:


> New lights at the ISPO 2015
> http://i57.tinypic.com/s171ja.jpg
> http://i62.tinypic.com/2s83bsj.jpg
> http://i57.tinypic.com/20hrih4.jpg





chuckhov said:


> When will the new lantern be out, the *CP30R*... Early 2017?



certainly is interesting, and waiting for more on this one. As mentioned in Fenix literature there is a slated CP series complementary to the CL lanterns.

also that LD35 (?) model.


----------



## martinaee (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow... I am actually interested in almost all the lights shown there. Dang Fenix... please stop killing it all the time.

Could someone who speaks Chinese put the specs for the new LD22, TK16, that awesome looking lantern, and whatever that new 26650 light is?

I kind of hope the new LD22 version isn't just an xm-l2 version. We have so many floody 2aa/1-18650 lights already. I want them to keep the winning LD20 formula basically untouched. Hmm... maybe a neutral xp-g2? No... probably not lol. Is that 26650 light an mt-g2 with an optic? That could be amazing...


----------



## kj2 (Jul 4, 2015)

That 26650 light is the LD35. AFAIK, it uses a adjustable TIR optic.


----------



## tanmoy88 (Jul 4, 2015)

kj2 said:


>



Please please please give more descriptions of those lights :mecry:


----------



## kj2 (Jul 4, 2015)

tanmoy88 said:


> Please please please give more descriptions of those lights :mecry:


Wish I could, at this moment. I expect more info soon.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 4, 2015)

what the heck was that first light supposed to be? 26650 light with what looks like a giant dome over the LED? Where is the 2015 TK75 that Ive heard about?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 4, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> what the heck was that first light supposed to be? 26650 light with what looks like a giant dome over the LED? Where is the 2015 TK75 that Ive heard about?



It's called a TIR optic. Like some SF use.


----------



## torchflux (Jul 4, 2015)

redtruck said:


> *Fenix PD25* was posted on Facebook. Looks like a PD22UE but with the metal mode button and fins from the PD40.
> 
> Not bad.





kj2 said:


> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/05/07/99f7f17ea6646f38c5f51f2cc3786787.jpg





hazza said:


> Hmm, I'll be *interested to see if the PD25 is really much different to the PD22UE*.



Apart from the turbo mode difference (550 vs 400 lumens), the 25 gets 150 lumens in high vs 22UE's 200 lumens.

I too would please be interested in seeing a PD22UE user review/comparison of these 2 lights.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 4, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> what the heck was that first light supposed to be? 26650 light with what looks like a giant dome over the LED? *Where is the 2015 TK75 that Ive heard about?*



I am also wondering about that.:thinking: Fenix announced back in January that there will be a TK75 2015 Edition, but so far no info about it has been released.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jul 5, 2015)

martinaee said:


> Wow... I am actually interested in almost all the lights shown there. Dang Fenix... please stop killing it all the time.
> 
> Could someone who speaks Chinese put the specs for the new LD22, TK16, that awesome looking lantern, and whatever that new 26650 light is?
> 
> I kind of hope the new LD22 version isn't just an xm-l2 version. We have so many floody 2aa/1-18650 lights already. I want them to keep the winning LD20 formula basically untouched. Hmm... maybe a neutral xp-g2? No... probably not lol. Is that 26650 light an mt-g2 with an optic? That could be amazing...


I don't speak Chinese but the specs of the TK16 should be

XML-2 U2

Turbo: 1000 (1h 10m)
High: 400 (3h 25h)
Medium: 150 (10h)
Low: 10 (150)
Strobe: 1000
It seems the mode button gives access instant strobe. 

You can see them here http://www.fenixhouse.ru/catalog/tactical/fenix_tk16_xm_l2_u2_ansi_1000_lm_18650/


----------



## hazza (Jul 6, 2015)

Labrador72 said:


> I don't speak Chinese but the specs of the TK16 should be
> 
> XML-2 U2
> 
> ...



From that link it only quotes the same 'range' as the TK15, despite a massive lumen increase.


----------



## Yamabushi (Jul 6, 2015)

hazza said:


> From that link it only quotes the same 'range' as the TK15, despite a massive lumen increase.


The TK15 used a XP-G LED. The XM-L2 in the TK16 is a larger die and won't throw as tight from the same diameter reflector.


----------



## redtruck (Jul 7, 2015)

LD22 got an update, what about the LD12?


----------



## Labrador72 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yamabushi said:


> The TK15 used a XP-G LED. The XM-L2 in the TK16 is a larger die and won't throw as tight from the same diameter reflector.


+1 
It's the same with many other lights which are available with either an XM-L or an XP-G: the XM-L version is way more brighter but when it comes to throw the XP-G will easily match or even outperform the XM-L one.


----------



## hazza (Jul 8, 2015)

Yamabushi said:


> The TK15 used a XP-G LED. The XM-L2 in the TK16 is a larger die and won't throw as tight from the same diameter reflector.



Yeah absolutely. I suppose what I was getting at is that it now has similar performance to the TK22. Originally you could choose between the TK15 and TK22 for XP-G2 or XM-L2 and whichever beam profile you preferred, but I'm not sure what would make me excited about the TK16 over either of those. Have I missed something?


----------



## ilikesnowflakes (Jul 8, 2015)

That PD40 looks really right for its size. Interesting.


----------



## w8kbrder (Jul 9, 2015)

torchflux said:


> certainly is interesting, and waiting for more on this one. As mentioned in Fenix literature there is a slated CP series complementary to the CL lanterns.
> 
> also that LD35 (?) model.



What are the specs on this new lantern? Do I see 650 lumens?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 9, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> What are the specs on this new lantern? Do I see 650 lumens?


As far as I can tell, max output 650 lumens, max runtime 350 hours, 1 meter drop resist, max beamrange 40 meter, IPX8 and usb-rechargeable. But these aren't final specs.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 9, 2015)

kj2 said:


> As far as I can tell, max output 650 lumens, max runtime 350 hours, 1 meter drop resist, max beamrange 40 meter, IPX8 and usb-rechargeable. But these aren't final specs.



Usb charger too. Hopefully out put is 2.1A


----------



## andrew2 (Jul 12, 2015)

ilikesnowflakes said:


> That PD40 looks really right for its size. Interesting.




PD40 released long long ago,didn't it?


----------



## Ryp (Jul 12, 2015)

ilikesnowflakes said:


> That PD40 looks really right for its size. Interesting.





andrew2 said:


> PD40 released long long ago,didn't it?



That's correct, I made a thread about it: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?395610-*NEW*-Fenix-PD40-1x26650-MT-G2-Light


----------



## martinaee (Jul 13, 2015)

I hope they didn't just "upgrade" the LD22 by sticking an XM-L2 into it. What I loved about it was the XP-G size emitters which didn't make it too floody for a compact light.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## martinaee (Jul 14, 2015)

Whoah... what kind of batteries does that headlamp use (the HL05). Looks like a compact super floody light maybe?


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 16, 2015)

martinaee said:


> Whoah... what kind of batteries does that headlamp use (the HL05). Looks like a compact super floody light maybe?



It starts with 0 in the number so I will guess aaa. HL01, LD01, E01, E05...


----------



## blah9 (Jul 16, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> It starts with 0 in the number so I will guess aaa. HL01, LD01, E01, E05...



Haha nice. All these years and I never figured that out!


----------



## hazza (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## martinaee (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh cool. So it's more like a beacon/warning light. This could be great for bike riding or something else where you maybe want an extra light just to be seen. Or maybe something like caving where you could put another on so people know where you are.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 16, 2015)

blah9 said:


> Haha nice. All these years and I never figured that out!



Well I am probably wrong. The light itself is 13g including battery, an aaa alkaline is around 10g. Can't imagine the light being 3g or less. Unless they used a lithium aaa for the specs.


----------



## Ryp (Jul 16, 2015)

The HL05 takes 2 x CR2032 button cell batteries.


----------



## Swede74 (Jul 16, 2015)

An updated (?) version of the 2015 catalog:

http://www.fenixlight.com.cn/download/Fenix-english-catalog-20150716.pdf


----------



## kj2 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Ryp (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## akhyar (Jul 16, 2015)

So TK75 vs Nitecore TM16.
Game on!


----------



## kj2 (Jul 16, 2015)

Think the CP30R is way too bright.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 16, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> Well I am probably wrong. The light itself is 13g including battery, an aaa alkaline is around 10g. Can't imagine the light being 3g or less. Unless they used a lithium aaa for the specs.



The specs in the post two above yours say the weight is 13 grams, EXCLUDING battery. However, if the dimensions are correct, it does not use AAA. 10440 is the lithium-ion equivalent of AAA, ten millimeters wide and forty-four millimeters long. If the light is 36x38x18 millimeters, AAA won't work.

Edit: just noticed Ryp's comment. It takes button cells.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 17, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> The specs in the post two above yours say the weight is 13 grams, EXCLUDING battery.



Ahh, it looked like it was INCLUDING. On iPhone 4S, small screen...

Shame about the cr2032. Was hoping it may have an integrated battery... with QI charging...


----------



## tanmoy88 (Jul 17, 2015)

Where is TK76, TK51 in the new catalog? Did fenix discontinue them?


----------



## martinaee (Jul 17, 2015)

I saw a couple posts around that the TK76 (don't know about the TK51) never did very well. Amazing light, but expensive. I guess people in the market for 200+ dollar lights just never went for it that much.


----------



## martinaee (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't know why, but I kind of don't like the new styling on the new LD22. The LD22 G2 will drop in price though for those that want one 

Oh man, that TK75 2015 looks like a beast. YES--- it has thread mounts. I want one so bad lol. It would make an amazing photography/video light.


----------



## Ryp (Jul 17, 2015)

martinaee said:


> I don't know why, but I kind of don't like the new styling on the new LD22.



It's funny 'cause I didn't like the styling on the old model so I was pretty excited when the new one was announced.


----------



## LessDark (Jul 17, 2015)

So the new TK75 has boosted XPL emitters? Or did they follow my dream and added 3 MT-G2? :huh:


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 17, 2015)

Its not good, that the new TK75, has not get more throw, than the older one...i had expected, that they came out, with 160 kcd.

My Fenix RC40, has more throw....and the overall difference, will be not really visible.


----------



## thomas_sti_red (Jul 17, 2015)

So this HL05 is Fenix' Petzl E+lite? I was waiting for one like that. Will have to buy one to compare.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 17, 2015)

kj2 said:


>



Burst and Turbo both 4000lm?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 17, 2015)

Est. Release time: TK16 and HL05: very soon (this month), LD35: September. According Fenix Store.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 17, 2015)

Looking forward to TK16.
It has that look I need to feel in my hands, and hold, and carry in my pocket look.
Idk.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 17, 2015)

kj2 said:


>



WOW! There is the TK75 2015 edition!

I like that it has a lockout feature. :thumbsup: On the old version it was far to easy to make accidental activation of the light.


markr6 said:


> Burst and Turbo both 4000lm?


Let´s hope that it has upgraded LEDs to 3 MT-G2. The text says that it has both burst and turbo modes. It´s probably a typo, but i wonder how long it can run at 4000 lumens before it steps down, and how much the output is after it has stepped down? I also wonder if the old battery carriers and extension tubes will fit on this new version?


----------



## ven (Jul 17, 2015)

About time,wonder what the leds are,guess at mkr but agree mtg2 would be a nice option or at least a NW MKR version.

Presume step down will be 5 or maybe 10 mins now from 15. Its still got to be one of the best designed lights for heat sinking without being too large imo.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 17, 2015)

NorthernStar said:


> WOW! There is the TK75 2015 edition!
> 
> I like that it has a lockout feature. :thumbsup: On the old version it was far to easy to make accidental activation of the light.
> 
> Let´s hope that it has upgraded LEDs to 3 MT-G2. The text says that it has both burst and turbo modes. It´s probably a typo, but i wonder how long it can run at 4000 lumens before it steps down, and how much the output is after it has stepped down? I also wonder if the old battery carriers and extension tubes will fit on this new version?



MT-G2 would be sweet! If so, a nice 5000K neutral I would assume. But they don't seem to be as throwy, and I think that's what the TK75 is shooting for, right?


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 17, 2015)

markr6 said:


> MT-G2 would be sweet! If so, a nice 5000K neutral I would assume. But they don't seem to be as throwy, and I think that's what the TK75 is shooting for, right?



Yes, MT-G2 would be great, but when looking at the chart from the PDF catalogue it says XM-L2 U2.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 17, 2015)

NorthernStar said:


> Yes, MT-G2 would be great, but when looking at the chart from the PDF catalogue it says XM-L2 U2.



Thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## Ryp (Jul 17, 2015)

Also the fact that if you look at the picture, it has four reflectors so 3 x MT-G2s would not be possible.


----------



## martinaee (Jul 17, 2015)

And would 3 MT-G2's really make sense? Could 3 of them be driven hard enough by 4 18650's to get the output 4 xm-l2's could get? Somebody else can chime in on this.

Either way they probably wanted some throw on this light and xm-l2's probably will do a little better then even 1 fewer but larger MT-G2's would.

This is pretty cool honestly. I like that they are refining an already very good model of light rather than starting over with another design that may not be perfect. It looks like they are adding a lot of cool features and boosts to this model.


----------



## Ryp (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm pretty sure 3 MT-G2s would have a higher output than 4 XM-L2s.


----------



## martinaee (Jul 17, 2015)

From 4 18650's? Hmm. Either way I'm fine with this. 4000 lumens is crazy output.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 17, 2015)

If I end up having any problems with my TM16, it's nice to know this is an option (almost identical lights)


----------



## Prototype3a (Jul 17, 2015)

That LD35 looks interesting to me. I wonder what battery it runs on. Reminds me of this.. http://www.onestopthrowshop.com/product.sc?productId=4&categoryId=1


----------



## kj2 (Jul 17, 2015)

Prototype3a said:


> That LD35 looks interesting to me. I wonder what battery it runs on. Reminds me of this.. http://www.onestopthrowshop.com/product.sc?productId=4&categoryId=1


Runs on a 26650. See post #473.


----------



## Prototype3a (Jul 17, 2015)

Ahh. thank you good sir! Very interesting indeed. Can't wait to see some reviews once it is available. I really hope SelfBuilt gets his hands on one.


----------



## w8kbrder (Jul 17, 2015)

Ryp said:


>



Do I have to wait another 6 months again for the 650 lumen camper......


----------



## martinaee (Jul 17, 2015)

As long as they aren't dumb about it and put cool white emitters in that lantern it's going to be the best thing since sliced bread. Hopefully it's using neutral emitters or maybe a mix of several tints.

Does it say anywhere what the new LD22 and TK16 are using for emitters?


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 17, 2015)

Please read the 3rd line down - It says Neutral!

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## 18650 (Jul 18, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Think the CP30R is way too bright.


 It's not too bright at all. They just want you to buy the CL25R too.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 18, 2015)

18650 said:


> It's not too bright at all. They just want you to buy the CL25R too.


On the highest mode, with the CL25R, I've plenty of light at the camping-site. I wonder how people will use the 650 lumens, from the CP30R :thinking:
S&R lantern? :laughing:


----------



## herman30 (Jul 18, 2015)

kj2 said:


> I wonder how people will use the 650 lumens, from the CP30R :thinking:



Attach it to a monopod and use it like the light on Gandalfs staff to scare off Orchs and other nasty creatures?


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 18, 2015)

However they use it, no way it will be as bright as a 3000 lumen Coleman double mantle gas lantern.

I know that I want one though, but right now I have no use for it...

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 18, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> However they use it, no way it will be as bright as a 3000 lumen Coleman double mantle gas lantern.
> 
> I know that I want one though, but right now I have no use for it...
> 
> ...


What's that chuck???

I COULDN'T HEAR YOU OVER THE LIGHTING????


☺


----------



## Prototype3a (Jul 18, 2015)

Honestly, on some of these lights, I wouldn't mind seeing a UI that makes the higher modes a little bit harder to switch into. I can't really think of a reason why I would want ~1000lm from a camping lantern unless I'm trying to clean up or looking for a lost item or something. Most of the time, I would think the lower modes with longer run times would be most useful. Also, you might was to 'lock out' the higher modes so you don't accidentally nuke your night vision.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 20, 2015)

One thing that strikes me while reading the Fenix 2015 PDF catalog is that while they have upgraded the TK75 from 3x XM-L2 2900 lumens up to 4x XM-L2 to 4000 lumens, they have not upgraded the RC40 at all.:thinking: It still has the old XM-L diods and a max output of 3500 lumens. I wonder why Fenix did not upgrade the RC40 with 4x XM-L2 as well as they did with the TK75 2015 edition and drive it harder, then the RC40 could for sure had a 5000 lumens output or more.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jul 23, 2015)

Here is the new catalog put out on the 16th. It has the specs on all the new lights. The LD22 is still an xpg, the TK16 is xml2, and the LD35 is xpl 

http://www.fenixlight.com.cn/download/Fenix-english-catalog-20150716.pdf


----------



## Ryp (Jul 23, 2015)

TK75 2015 now on Fenix's website: http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1181#.VbEtpPlVjsY

Along with new 16340s and 14500s: http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1180&tid=16&cid=32#
http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1179&tid=16&cid=32#.VbEtb_lVjsY


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 23, 2015)

So two unique cells from Fenix, Grats!
Going to have to try them 16340 out, I wonder about that capacity and this new steel can assembly.


----------



## w8kbrder (Jul 27, 2015)

LD35.....when do we expect this to be available to purchase?


----------



## andrew2 (Jul 29, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> So two unique cells from Fenix, Grats!
> Going to have to try them 16340 out, I wonder about that capacity and this new steel can assembly.



It is 700mAh.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 30, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> LD35.....when do we expect this to be available to purchase?



I'm wondering that too. I'm not into 26650 cells yet, but this one is interesting. I wonder how the beam quality will be. The horrible beam on old adjustable Maglite incandescents still lingers in the back of my mind! I'm sure this will be decent, if not great!


----------



## Prototype3a (Jul 30, 2015)

I have to agree. The other light I sort of like is the Niwalker MM18 but the MM18 is WAAY more light than I need. I wish I could disable the higher modes on it.


----------



## w8kbrder (Jul 31, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I'm wondering that too. I'm not into 26650 cells yet, but this one is interesting. I wonder how the beam quality will be. The horrible beam on old adjustable Maglite incandescents still lingers in the back of my mind! I'm sure this will be decent, if not great!



With the advances they've made in the tactical flashlight industry, Im surprized we havent seen something like the LD35 show up sooner. Mag light kindnof set the standard for flashlights pre-led era. All lights copied them with the focusing beam. Im sure the geniuses at Fenix can reboot that old concept into something worthwhile. I bet they were all sitting around with the same mag light thoughts when they were brainstorming the LD35. I bet its light years agead of an old maglight.....and if its more floody without a defined beam....it would def appeal to me.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 31, 2015)

*Fenix LD35 – XP-L and IPX-8*

A couple of nice features: XP-L and IPX-8. 

I have read that it is difficult to make a waterproof flashlight that has an adjustable focus.


----------



## magicstone12 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD35 – XP-L and IPX-8*



KeepingItLight said:


> A couple of nice features: XP-L and IPX-8.
> 
> I have read that it is difficult to make a waterproof flashlight that has an adjustable focus.



Maybe we will know how they do it after it is released


----------



## markr6 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD35 – XP-L and IPX-8*



KeepingItLight said:


> I have read that it is difficult to make a waterproof flashlight that has an adjustable focus.



I always wondered why there weren't a lot of adjustable focus light. This is probably why. And I always assumed the beam would suck anyway.

But I'm not hiking through the Amazon jungle, exploring underwater caves, sailing around the world or getting shot out of submarines with Charlie Sheen and taking out bad guys in Beirut on a daily basis, so I would gladly take a good adjustable focus light that is at least "water resistant" instead! But I understand that may hurt sales not being tacticool.


----------



## Prototype3a (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD35 – XP-L and IPX-8*

Dive rated and 'waterproof' are two totally different things. I suggest reading or atleast studying the IPX-8 and other ingress protection specifications that many of these flashlights claim. I think you'll find that some are very ambiguous and others equate to being able to handle water being splashed on them 'in the real world'.

Personally, I wouldn't go swimming or anything with these lights but it is nice to know I can accidentally drop one in a puddle or something and not have the light instantly fried.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD35 – XP-L and IPX-8*

I have no need for a dive light, but don't need anything to go underwater either. It's nice to have, but I don't rely on it. I guess I'm saying if some waterproofness was sacrificed for another feature (in this case adjustable beam), I would probably be fine with it.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 3, 2015)

I've no fear of water ingress living inland and being land locked.
There is no rain storm that'll defeat them, and I'm not dragging them behind a motor boat under water, 
so I'm good with Fenix as is.
Your nautical mileage may vary.


----------



## andrew2 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD35 – XP-L and IPX-8*



markr6 said:


> I have no need for a dive light, but don't need anything to go underwater either. It's nice to have, but I don't rely on it. I guess I'm saying if some waterproofness was sacrificed for another feature (in this case adjustable beam), I would probably be fine with it.



I agree with you,for daily use,I never submerge my flashlight into water,the IPX-8 waterproof sometimes is a waste of money.But this is just for me,may be some others have different opinions.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD35 – XP-L and IPX-8*



andrew2 said:


> I agree with you,for daily use,I never submerge my flashlight into water,the IPX-8 waterproof sometimes is a waste of money.But this is just for me,may be some others have different opinions.



I guess it doesn't hurt to go overboard. It hasn't happened yet, but if I get caught in a storm hiking at night with my headlamp, it would be nice to know it's not going to fail. I shouldn't since it's OK to dunk under water...let alone some rain.


----------



## Prototype3a (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD35 – XP-L and IPX-8*

Yeah. While I own an IP-65 rated phone, I didn't pick the model because I thought I was going to go swimming with it. I got it because I've dropped my phone into puddles and I know other people have dropped their phones into swimming pools. Fact is, life happens and sometimes it is nice to know your device will survive these things when they happen.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

I do shower test each light I own.
If it can't pass full that, it's crap.
Non failed yet.
That's my nautical metric.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 5, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I do shower test each light I own.
> If it can't pass full that, it's crap.
> Non failed yet.
> That's my nautical metric.



Good idea. I have wondered whether I should do something like this. 

Somewhere around here I read that thedoc007 does a submersion test on each new flashlight he buys.


----------



## magicstone12 (Aug 7, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I do shower test each light I own.
> If it can't pass full that, it's crap.
> Non failed yet.
> That's my nautical metric.



You should throw them into water directly to better test the water-proof standards.:laughing:


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 12, 2015)

Prototype3a said:


> I have to agree. The other light I sort of like is the Niwalker MM18 but the MM18 is *WAAY more light than I need.* I wish I could disable the higher modes on it.



Steve Jobs purchased a mansion in his late 20's and had no furniture......He was only worth about 200 million at the time so I think he might have been saving up. Less is more.


----------



## SubLGT (Aug 12, 2015)

Who else is willing to guess the price on the LD35?
I think Fenix will price it at $175 (suggested retail price), but it will be widely available for around $125.


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 12, 2015)

SubLGT said:


> Who else is willing to guess the price on the LD35?
> I think Fenix will price it at $175 (suggested retail price), but it will be widely available for around $125.



Im going in the $130's


----------



## kj2 (Aug 12, 2015)

SubLGT said:


> Who else is willing to guess the price on the LD35?
> I think Fenix will price it at $175 (suggested retail price), but it will be widely available for around $125.


would be nice, but I doubt that will happen. Although against the law, at least were I live and within the EU, Fenix(and many others) sets a minimum sale price on all of their products. Therefore, most Fenix products cost the same, no matter where you buy it (in the same country).


----------



## Marfenix (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey kj2, where do you buy most of your flashlights? 
Have a good day!


----------



## kj2 (Aug 12, 2015)

Marfenix said:


> Hey kj2, where do you buy most of your flashlights?
> Have a good day!



Pm coming


----------



## w8kbrder (Aug 12, 2015)

So whats the ETA of the LD35?


----------



## w8kbrder (Aug 12, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I do shower test each light I own.
> If it can't pass full that, it's crap.
> Non failed yet.
> That's my nautical metric.



I swim with all of my Fenix lights (E35, PD22UE, PD35) Go down to the bottom of the cove (6 to 8 feet deep) behind my in-laws lake house on lake norman. Never had an issue of water leakage to date. Thats my shower test.


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 12, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> I swim with all of my Fenix lights (E35, PD22UE, PD35) Go down to the bottom of the cove (6 to 8 feet deep) behind my in-laws lake house on lake norman. Never had an issue of water leakage to date. Thats my shower test.



+1

Never a fan of shower testing. If it's waterproof to 2 meters thats what I expect.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 12, 2015)

My point was to simply say I'm at least checking that much of the lights abilities. 
I shower every day, I don't swim in a cove every time a new light shows up to test, shower is fine.


Many will never see more then perspiration from the end users sweaty hands or pockets.


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 12, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> My point was to simply say I'm at least checking that much of the lights abilities.
> *I shower every day,* I don't swim in a cove every time a new light shows up to test, shower is fine.
> 
> 
> Many will never see more then perspiration from the end users sweaty hands or pockets.



I actually alternate, I swim if Im not dirty, shower if I am.

*Also, this is good!*


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 12, 2015)

U got point +1


----------



## SubLGT (Aug 13, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> So whats the ETA of the LD35?





kj2 said:


> Est. Release time: TK16 and HL05: very soon (this month), LD35: September. According Fenix Store.


----------



## andrew2 (Aug 17, 2015)

TK16 was released,wait for the HL05.:twothumbs


----------



## magicstone12 (Aug 20, 2015)

HL05 released
http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1184&tid=27&cid=2#.VdV6i7mepHY


----------



## colight (Aug 24, 2015)

Lots of new lights released:http://www.fenixlight.com/Product.aspx


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2015)

I dropped one of my original "850" PD35's one night during a freak storm. The light was on and washed down the side of a street and into the sewer which was starting to flood. The light stayed on as it swished and swirled around the bottom. I dont abandon good lights. In the middle of a freak summer night storm I opened the manhole climbed down into the water and dove for the still cranking light and retrieved it. Still have it to this day. It got pretty dinged up but that was it. Not a drop made it inside the light. So when Fenix says a light is waterproof to IPX8 they mean it. That was years ago and to this day should I god forbid drop my 2015 TK35 in the Potomac river while night fishing Im diving for it. UC35 is always in my back left pocket. Idk how Fenix managed to make it IPX8 even with the USB cover open but they did it. Havnt dropped it into a storm drain or the river but I did 5 gallon bucket test it with the cover open water got in and it kept cranking. Amazing stuff to me. Keep it up Fenix.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> I dropped one of my original "850" PD35's one night during a freak storm. The light was on and washed down the side of a street and into the sewer which was starting to flood. The light stayed on as it swished and swirled around the bottom. I dont abandon good lights. In the middle of a freak summer night storm I opened the manhole climbed down into the water and dove for the still cranking light and retrieved it. Still have it to this day. It got pretty dinged up but that was it. Not a drop made it inside the light. So when Fenix says a light is waterproof to IPX8 they mean it. That was years ago and to this day should I god forbid drop my 2015 TK35 in the Potomac river while night fishing Im diving for it. UC35 is always in my back left pocket. Idk how Fenix managed to make it IPX8 even with the USB cover open but they did it. Havnt dropped it into a storm drain or the river but I did 5 gallon bucket test it with the cover open water got in and it kept cranking. Amazing stuff to me. Keep it up Fenix.



I was swimming at the lake this weekend. I bought a new dive mask and wanted to mess around with that. It was getting dark, so I grabbed the only light with me that I trusted under water. I took the PD32UE in with me for about 20 minutes and it did fine down to about 4' or so.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 24, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> I dropped one of my original "850" PD35's one night during a freak storm. The light was on and washed down the side of a street and into the sewer which was starting to flood. The light stayed on as it swished and swirled around the bottom. I dont abandon good lights. In the middle of a freak summer night storm I opened the manhole climbed down into the water and dove for the still cranking light and retrieved it. Still have it to this day. It got pretty dinged up but that was it. Not a drop made it inside the light. So when Fenix says a light is waterproof to IPX8 they mean it. That was years ago and to this day should I god forbid drop my 2015 TK35 in the Potomac river while night fishing Im diving for it. UC35 is always in my back left pocket. Idk how Fenix managed to make it IPX8 even with the USB cover open but they did it. Havnt dropped it into a storm drain or the river but I did 5 gallon bucket test it with the cover open water got in and it kept cranking. Amazing stuff to me. Keep it up Fenix.


Incredible 
That is outstanding to have gone that far, that ain't scuba on a lake, that's near crazy if not certifiable.

+10


----------



## blah9 (Aug 25, 2015)

Awesome story! Glad you got it back and that it's still working.


----------



## w8kbrder (Aug 25, 2015)

I take all my fenix lights into the cove behind my father in laws lakehouse on lake norman in charlotte nc. I dive down to the bottom at night....its about 6 to 8 feet deep. Never had a light leak. Pd35, E35, PD22.....


----------



## magellan (Aug 25, 2015)

You dove into a sewer? LOL

Great story.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah, CC is a man's man!👍
Kudos.
I didn't mean to belittle anyone else's testing honestly, it was just gut typing after reading that adventure of treasure lost and recovered. 
He dove down in a collector tank while it's filling and churning.
Over the top.
Beers on me if we ever hook up CC 👍


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 25, 2015)

I do indeed cringe that yes it was indeed a residential street sewer (street I used to live on back then) the sewer itself was big enough and deep enough to stand in where the light was bashing about the bottom cranking away. It was pretty dark out and I had a couple friends with me I was the only one with a light. I cant remember what I paid for that PD35 but it was when they first came out so it was expensive for me especially at the time and I wasnt about to lose it when it was washed down into a sewer drain with a manhole directly above where it was swirling around just a few feet down. As a stupid kid me and other stupid kids would open the manholes along our streets and climb down into them and chase each other through them they were big enough for us to stand up and run through even go as far as find out where they came out and ended. Disgusting I know but I knew that night it was only a matter of seconds before my expensive light that I loved "wowing" people with would be washed away for good so I just jumped at it. Been collecting lights for a long time. Maybe to long. Have way to many now and no real excuse to buy another for another couple decades. Been a big believer in wrist lanyards and actually using the sheaths lights come with ever since. Came out of that manhole soaked with the light clenched in my teeth. That light is currently in its original sheath sitting to the left of me on my desk and it works fine. Just been addicted to lights ever since my first XM-L lights blew me away. I take my personal lighting needs deathly seriously especially since these things are so expensive.


----------



## martinaee (Aug 26, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> ...Came out of that manhole soaked with the light clenched in my teeth...



You.... you put a light that was down in a residential sewer in your mouth lol?  Was it an actual sewer line or a storm drain? I've read most actual solid/liquid waste sewers aren't open to air, but I don't know if that's true as I don't know much about public water systems.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 26, 2015)

martinaee said:


> You.... you put a light that was down in a residential sewer in your mouth lol?  Was it an actual sewer line or a storm drain? I've read most actual solid/liquid waste sewers aren't open to air, but I don't know if that's true as I don't know much about public water systems.



Ewwwwww! I figured just the storm drain for rain. But in my city weird things happen when there's too much rain too fast. CSO (combined sewer overflow) dumps the rainwater AND POOP into the river if the lines get overwhelmed. GROSS! 1800s technology they are just now starting to fix for big bucks $$$


----------



## 1DaveN (Aug 26, 2015)

The biggest raccoon I've ever seen used to live in the storm sewer across from my house. I definitely would not want to have met up with him in a confined space.

We have curb cutouts instead of conventional grates, and the opening was just big enough for him to get through. I used to enjoy watching him, but I guess he moved on to greener pastures (probably when the city went to critter-resistant trash containers).


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 26, 2015)

magellan said:


> You dove into a sewer? LOL
> 
> Great story.



If a Ferrari fell down a sewer....I'd still "NOPE" out of there.....


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 26, 2015)

Ferrari not water proof beyond a slight sprinkle.


----------



## magellan (Aug 27, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> I do indeed cringe that yes it was indeed a residential street sewer (street I used to live on back then) the sewer itself was big enough and deep enough to stand in where the light was bashing about the bottom cranking away. It was pretty dark out and I had a couple friends with me I was the only one with a light. I cant remember what I paid for that PD35 but it was when they first came out so it was expensive for me especially at the time and I wasnt about to lose it when it was washed down into a sewer drain with a manhole directly above where it was swirling around just a few feet down. As a stupid kid me and other stupid kids would open the manholes along our streets and climb down into them and chase each other through them they were big enough for us to stand up and run through even go as far as find out where they came out and ended. Disgusting I know but I knew that night it was only a matter of seconds before my expensive light that I loved "wowing" people with would be washed away for good so I just jumped at it. Been collecting lights for a long time. Maybe to long. Have way to many now and no real excuse to buy another for another couple decades. Been a big believer in wrist lanyards and actually using the sheaths lights come with ever since. Came out of that manhole soaked with the light clenched in my teeth. That light is currently in its original sheath sitting to the left of me on my desk and it works fine. Just been addicted to lights ever since my first XM-L lights blew me away. I take my personal lighting needs deathly seriously especially since these things are so expensive.




Too funny.

Fenix ought to do a commercial with you re-enacting your heroic rescue. (Of course with safety precautions taken).


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 27, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Ferrari not water proof beyond a slight sprinkle.



I wince at those scenes when they are escaping from prison / badguys / fires ect.... out the sewage drain. I think I'd just stay.....


----------



## martinaee (Aug 27, 2015)

*
Good thing it's rated IPX8*


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice, for myself..Ever heard of an old movie I believe called 'Ben'.
Where the boy befriends the rats in the sewers. 

What's that scratching sound....?


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 27, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Nice, for myself..Ever heard of an old movie I believe called 'Ben'.
> Where the boy befriends the rats in the sewers.
> 
> What's that scratching sound....?


Rats? Don't care. I have a phobia of poo poo, but we are WAY too far off topic. :toilet:


So how bout it? the Fenix 2015 E20 was the last new light out...... Thoughts?


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 27, 2015)

I am wanting this light for cold if winter, should be an easy peasey user. 
👍☺


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 27, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I am wanting this light for cold if winter, should be an easy peasey user.
> ☺



Got one inbound from the *OUTSTANDING folks @ Fenix-Store.*

I had a low mode twinkle on 2 of the 2014 E20's. It does not like low modes and lithiums. One of them they sent Priority at no cost as I was going on the road. I returned the second one and they will be bumping me up to the 2015 at no charge and notifying Fenix of the low mode / lithium deal on the 2014.

*Spectacular dealer.* They have killer coupons as well.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice, that's a decent gesture of them for you.
Way to go Fenix-Store!
Looking forward to hear your findings too.


----------



## magicstone12 (Sep 1, 2015)

kj2 said:


> On the highest mode, with the CL25R, I've plenty of light at the camping-site. I wonder how people will use the 650 lumens, from the CP30R :thinking:
> S&R lantern? :laughing:



Maybe CL25R can be used in the tent,CP30P out of the tent


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 2, 2015)

Fenix need to come out with a superthrower, of around 300 kcd.

The old TK61, is really underpowered, against the other throwers...Olight M3X UT...250 kcd.......Nitecore TM36....320 kcd,

a new acebeam, also with 280 kcd or so.

While the old TK61, only have 170 kcd.

And there are HID throwers, whith over 1000 kcd.....then the TK61, is a shame, with only 170 kcd.

We all/...most of us, want a light, that can throw/reach as far as possible, isnt it?

I mean most of all the people, who are real flashaholic, who prever as much throw......and the 170 kcd is NOTHING, nowadays, against the all other monsterthrowers, of LED/HID.

So, im long long waiting now for Fenix, to come out with a new superthrower, that can deliver 300 plus kcd.

Please give your opinion.


----------



## Stefano (Sep 2, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Fenix need to come out with a superthrower, of around 300 kcd.
> 
> The old TK61, is really underpowered, against the other throwers...Olight M3X UT...250 kcd.......Nitecore TM36....320 kcd,
> 
> a new acebeam, also with 280 kcd or so.







True.
But consider, however, that the TK61 can stay at full power (1000 lumens) without any loss.
I do not know if the flashlights competitors have this great feature


----------



## 18650 (Sep 2, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Fenix need to come out with a superthrower, of around 300 kcd. The old TK61, is really underpowered, against the other throwers...Olight M3X UT...250 kcd.......Nitecore TM36....320 kcd, a new acebeam, also with 280 kcd or so. While the old TK61, only have 170 kcd. And there are HID throwers, whith over 1000 kcd.....then the TK61, is a shame, with only 170 kcd. *We all/...most of us, want a light, that can throw/reach as far as possible, isnt it?* I mean most of all the people, who are real flashaholic, who prever as much throw......and the 170 kcd is NOTHING, nowadays, against the all other monsterthrowers, of LED/HID. So, im long long waiting now for Fenix, to come out with a new superthrower, that can deliver 300 plus kcd. Please give your opinion.


 I will take this opportunity and speak for everyone when I say such a thing would be near useless for the majority of people. I'll go even further and say its only probable use would be to impress the non-enlightened at the family BBQ once a year.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 2, 2015)

rumors abound about an up coming 2015/2016 TK61 likely to drop this fall. Fenix is not resting on their laurels...


----------



## ForrestChump (Sep 2, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> rumors abound about an up coming 2015/2016 TK61 likely to drop this fall. *Fenix is not resting on their laurels...*



They do come out with new stuff all the time. It feels to me like they are constantly searching for something that is a complete home run but when they get close and something gets popular they turn around and jump in a completely different direction. I think in some cases less "innovation" and more refinement for some of their existing product line would be good move. Like the E25....Awesome light, keep her the same, no .5 second wait, no hold for Burst, and tailor the light so that every time you pick it up the switch is magically under your thumb or move it to the back. And then they diss it openly on the 2014 E20 "can't find your switch?" I bet the next iteration is something much different than the E25 we have now when all it needs is a few tweaks. 


For what it's worth, that light would be perfection simply going to a tailswitch forward clicky....instant home run.

Exceptional beam on that thing.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 3, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> I think in some cases less "innovation" and more refinement for some of their existing product line would be good move.



I like this for any manufacturer. The "throw a bunch of stuff at the wall and see what sticks" mentality keeps things interesting, but doesn't work for me. But I guess in doing that, they learn what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Megaphobema (Sep 3, 2015)

@WarRaven ... The rat movie was Willard. Ben was the bear.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 4, 2015)

Megaphobema said:


> @WarRaven ... The rat movie was Willard. Ben was the bear.


"Willard" was the first (1971) movie about a man (Willard) and his rat (Ben); "Ben" was the the sequel (1972) about the rat and his new owner, a young boy.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 4, 2015)

Yamabushi said:


> "Willard" was the first (1971) movie about a man (Willard) and his rat (Ben); "Ben" was the the sequel (1972) about the rat and his new owner, a young boy.


Thanks guys lol, forgot about that.
It touched others too I see.🐀


Megaphobema said:


> @WarRaven ... The rat movie was Willard. Ben was the bear.


----------



## Megaphobema (Sep 5, 2015)

Cool. I knew Willard. I forgot Ben was the rat's name. When I saw "Ben" I was thinking "Gentle Ben" from 1968.


----------



## magicstone12 (Sep 10, 2015)

Check out this movie,which flashlight is the man using at the beginning of the movie?

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDzawV1E2rc


----------



## andrew2 (Sep 17, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Fenix need to come out with a superthrower, of around 300 kcd.
> 
> The old TK61, is really underpowered, against the other throwers...Olight M3X UT...250 kcd.......Nitecore TM36....320 kcd,
> 
> ...



There are so many 2015 edition flashlight,will there be a TK61 2015 edition?


----------



## SubLGT (Sep 21, 2015)

Where is the LD35? It was supposedly going to be available in September.


----------



## andrew2 (Sep 27, 2015)

SubLGT said:


> Where is the LD35? It was supposedly going to be available in September.



Finally it is coming,but it is renamed as FD40:http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1191&tid=33&cid=1#


----------



## Prototype3a (Sep 30, 2015)

Yarp. I want that FD40. I wonder how long before someone does a video review.


----------



## Jiri (Oct 16, 2015)

I wish that Fenix starts producing better quality holsters for their flashlights again, like they did in the past. Yesterday after only 8 months of wearing my original Fenix holster for PD22 UE teared up (belt strap stitches) and flashlight felt on the floor from my belt.  On the other hand I like that these new "lower quality" holsters included in packages with Fenix flashlights are pretty low profile so do speak, compared to other companies holsters (e.g. NiteCore) but the quality is very poor. Just a thought. What do you think, guys?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 16, 2015)

Quality of those included holsters should improve. Back to those 'old-style' TK-series holsters. Although I only use them to store my lights, the quality should be better. Specially the once that are included with the higher end models.


----------



## Jiri (Oct 20, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Quality of those included holsters should improve. Back to those 'old-style' TK-series holsters. Although I only use them to store my lights, the quality should be better. Specially the once that are included with the higher end models.



Thanks for your reply. That would be great! Yea I am actually carrying new Fenix TK16 in the old type TK-series holster (from TK10). But it is already 7 years old.


----------



## Jiri (Nov 12, 2015)

New Fenix E15 http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1193&tid=11&cid=1#.VkRf7reFNFp 

and guys, what do you think about Fenix HL50 becoming in version suitable for recharchable RCR123A (16340) li-ion batteries?


----------

